# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  WSKY Lounge

## Pete

[category=]Restaurants[/category]

[category=]Current[/category]

[toc]no[/toc]
*Address:*  228 E. 2nd.
*Phone:*  (405) 606-7171
*Hours:*  
*Status:*  Open
*Links:*  
Official Website
Menu
Facebook Page
Yelp
Urban Spoon




*Information & Latest News**Gallery*

----------


## ereid

At ate at the Edmond location a couple of times (several years ago) and thought it was wonderful. This should be a nice addition to DD.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

They are closing the one in Edmond?  :Frown:

----------


## lindsey

Yay for this!  I saw that lights were on last night when I was walking home from DDG and was wondering what was up -- any idea when they will be opening?

----------


## betts

I think they got a little confused on the decor and went with an Edmond style.  It doesn't look French or urban to me.  But, it sounds like the food will be good and I've missed La Baguette downtown, so it's good news for me.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

I often think that.  Not every business should be decorated with Hobby Lobby wall hangings.

----------


## ChaseDweller

Same owner as Bolero.  Nice guy - I bought his Audi - he has a whole collection of exotic cars.

Le Cep was excellent, just in an awkward location.  Can't wait for it to open.

----------


## metro

Any update?

----------


## lindsey

Soft opening?  Think you have to be invited?  or can you just show up?

----------


## betts

Now I understand why it looks like a tapas bar - its owned by someone who owns a tapas bar. If I'd been decorating, I would have left the Deep Deuce mural and decorated it in 1920s French bistro style, with a nod to Josephine Baker.

----------


## soonerguru

So how is the Hobby Lobby decor?

----------


## Loftsoffun

Any update on this place opening?

----------


## soonerguru

I spoke to someone close to this project, and he said the decor is changing. Without giving away background info, I think you guys are going to like what they're doing to it.

Regarding the food, it sounds like they really know what they're doing; this is going to be more authentically French than Bolero is authentically Spanish by a long shot.

I also found out a liquor store is going in next door. This should be welcome news to Betts, Sid and others who live in the neighborhood. You'll now have a grocery store and liquor store within immediate walking distance, in addition to dozens of restaurants and nightspots. This is quickly becoming OKC's most vibrant urban living environment.

Also, I'm told Le Cep is opening Friday.

----------


## Pete

Great news and information guru!

Even a few years ago, I loved the neighborhood feel of Deep Deuce.  It's already come infinitely further with tons more on the way.

This is going to be a great urban neighborhood in every possible way.

----------


## metro

> I spoke to someone close to this project, and he said the decor is changing. Without giving away background info, I think you guys are going to like what they're doing to it.
> 
> Regarding the food, it sounds like they really know what they're doing; this is going to be more authentically French than Bolero is authentically Spanish by a long shot.
> 
> I also found out a liquor store is going in next door. This should be welcome news to Betts, Sid and others who live in the neighborhood. You'll now have a grocery store and liquor store within immediate walking distance, in addition to dozens of restaurants and nightspots. This is quickly becoming OKC's most vibrant urban living environment.
> 
> Also, I'm told Le Cep is opening Friday.


I wonder if the 11th hour decor change was due to the negative feedback on here?

Regarding the liquor store, smart move for whomever, now all we need is a pawn shop, payday loans, and a sell your gold here shop and Deep Deuce will really be urban.

----------


## metro

It was tongue and cheek Sid....

----------


## betts

> I spoke to someone close to this project, and he said the decor is changing. Without giving away background info, I think you guys are going to like what they're doing to it.
> 
> Regarding the food, it sounds like they really know what they're doing; this is going to be more authentically French than Bolero is authentically Spanish by a long shot.
> 
> I also found out a liquor store is going in next door. This should be welcome news to Betts, Sid and others who live in the neighborhood. You'll now have a grocery store and liquor store within immediate walking distance, in addition to dozens of restaurants and nightspots. This is quickly becoming OKC's most vibrant urban living environment.
> 
> Also, I'm told Le Cep is opening Friday.


French bistro design, I hope!  I just went to a great one in San Fran last weekend.  The only problem I have with a liquor store is that we've already got Broadway wine merchants, where I've shopped since I moved downtown.  I'll be torn as to which one to support.

----------


## soonerguru

Hopefully, more housing will be added on Automobile Alley, which would help Broadway Wine Merchants (which is an outstanding store). I'm sure you'll appreciate having one a block or two away though.

----------


## ChaseDweller

I heard from a friend of a friend that the operator of Bolero and Le Cep was no longer involved and that Le Cep would not be opening.  Can anyone confirm?

----------


## Pete

This was taken by Sid yesterday:

----------


## metro

I was wondering as they have appeared closed for weeks.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

A gentleman that rents a tuxedo from us once annually for Fight Night said that he is opening a cigar lounge/bar in this spot.  I'll see if I can get more details.

----------


## pickles

It doesn't really seem like a cigar lounge kinda area.

----------


## soonerguru

This is a sad development. Anyone know what happened with the bistro? That would have been a super idea for the nabe.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

What was the cigar lounge called in Bricktown that closed down?  If I remember correctly, that place was pretty popular and it had its regulars.  A cigar lounge in Deep Deuce is a perfect idea if you ask me.  It's not like downtown residents can go and build their own in their non existent backyard.

----------


## HangryHippo

Wasn't it called makers? It was a great spot to visit.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Yep, that's it.

----------


## adaniel

Makers was plenty busy. They just "forgot" to pay their taxes, and that didn't sit too well with the Tax Commission.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Yeah, that'll get you in trouble.  I couldn't remember why it was that they closed.  That'll do it for sure!

----------


## Urbanized

Downstairs (the original Makers) was always plenty busy for an establishment of that type. What really started their slide was the upstairs space. While it was beautiful, it was too many square feet for the few nights a week/season that it could really draw a crowd. There were some great times had upstairs to be sure, but if they would have stuck with the downstairs space -- and paid better attention to finances, I'll leave it at that -- they would still be open and successful to this day.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

They will be opening a whiskey and cigar lounge. Their lounge will feature over 100 premium whiskeys from around the world, a walk in humidor featuring over 50 different cigars, as well as a limited menu of quality food products. Their target opening date is around mid April.

----------


## Pete

The new business at this location will be called the WSKY Lounge and will occupy 1,997 s.f. as per their liquor license application.

----------


## dankrutka

Interesting. There's going to by a WSKY right by XYZ?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Interesting. There's going to by a WSKY right by XYZ?


That's kinda what I thought, lol.  At least they're a couple blocks away  :Wink:

----------


## kevinpate

Be a nice option for those who desire it.

----------


## Easy180

> They will be opening a whiskey and cigar lounge. Their lounge will feature over 100 premium whiskeys from around the world, a walk in humidor featuring over 50 different cigars, as well as a limited menu of quality food products. Their target opening date is around mid April.


Hope it's non smoking  :Big Grin:

----------


## Praedura

> Hope it's non smoking


Updated version of old joke:
 I don't drink, smoke, or cuss.... Oh $%@#! I left my cigars at the WSKY Lounge!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Hope it's non smoking


They have a non smoking patio outside for your convenience lol  :Tongue:

----------


## CurtisJ

> They have a non smoking patio outside for your convenience lol


Outside, two blocks down and around the corner.

----------


## JarrodH

Hello All, My name is Jarrod and I'm the proprietor of WSKY Lounge. Braden led me to the site and I wanted to clarify and update you on this location. 

We will indeed be opening a whiskey and cigar lounge in the heart of Deep Deuce at 226 NE 2nd Street. The location is just under 2,000 sq. ft. and will include a patio area as well. Our target opening date is April 
1st, as construction has already began. 

The concept behind WSKY Lounge is to bring back the ambiance once seen in Deep Deuce. This is expressed throughout our design, menu, as well as entertainment line up.

We will be featuring over 100 different whisk(e)y's from around the world, which will range from your every day blended and vatted malts all the way up to the rarest available in Oklahoma. We will offer very unique flights, as well as tastings and private dinners on occasion.

We will also have downtown's only walk in humidor with a selection of over 50 premium cigar facings. The lounge will also be equipped with a state of the art filtration system which will turn the air every 2 minutes, as not to offend non smoking patrons.

We will feature live jazz on occasion, highlighting some of Oklahoma's local Jazz talent including those from the ACM@UCO.

Below is a rendering of the bar area to give you an idea of the concept.

----------


## Dubya61

> Interesting. There's going to by a WSKY right by XYZ?


This thread has been brought to you by the letter "Y" and the number 100.

----------


## Pete

Awesome!

Thanks for the information and best wishes for a big success.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Looks great Jarrod (Braden here)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kevinpate

Welcome and best wishes. I like the sound of the filtration plan.

----------


## BoulderSooner

will be interest to see how this and other like concepts fare if we get local control of smoking that has a real chance to pass in this session of the legislature

----------


## onthestrip

> will be interest to see how this and other like concepts fare if we get local control of smoking that has a real chance to pass in this session of the legislature


Id like to think there would be rare exemptions if OKC could/would pass indoor smoking bans, and a cigar bar with good ventilation should be one.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> will be interest to see how this and other like concepts fare if we get local control of smoking that has a real chance to pass in this session of the legislature


It'd be like a Gentleman's Club.  You know...where no ladies are allowed.

----------


## JarrodH

> will be interest to see how this and other like concepts fare if we get local control of smoking that has a real chance to pass in this session of the legislature


I am in the tobacco business by trade and I have been working very closely with not only our local government but also the federal government on the issue of smoking bans. Oklahoma will have a very hard time getting this passed as a statewide bill. I believe that if we do ever see a smoking ban indoors, It will be structured like Texas to where it is a local ordinance. 

With that being said, It will be very difficult for Oklahoma City to gain enough traction to pass such an ordinance. The Oklahoma Restaurant Association as well as others fight this tooth and nail and many of their supporting businesses are staples here in the area such as Henry Hudson's group, Mickey Mantles, Juniors, and Buffalo Wild wings just to name a few.

----------


## soonerguru

Will wsky serve any victuals? Might get the munchies while sucking down premium whiskies.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Will wsky serve any victuals? Might get the munchies while sucking down premium whiskies.


See post #43, page 2.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

For those that are interested check out this Wikipedia page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._United_States

----------


## onthestrip

> I am in the tobacco business by trade and I have been working very closely with not only our local government but also the federal government on the issue of smoking bans. Oklahoma will have a very hard time getting this passed as a statewide bill. I believe that if we do ever see a smoking ban indoors, It will be structured like Texas to where it is a local ordinance. 
> 
> With that being said, It will be very difficult for Oklahoma City to gain enough traction to pass such an ordinance. The Oklahoma Restaurant Association as well as others fight this tooth and nail and many of their supporting businesses are staples here in the area such as Henry Hudson's group, Mickey Mantles, Juniors, and Buffalo Wild wings just to name a few.


Even though its been shown that sales have gone up for restaurants and bars when bans are enacted? 

You don't lose the smoker and you gain more new customers who otherwise don't want to hang out in smoke.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Out of curiosity, Jarrod, will one only be able to buy the stock you have in this lounge or for a certain fee, would one be able to bring in his own cigar to smoke on the premises?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Even though its been shown that sales have gone up for restaurants and bars when bans are enacted? 
> 
> You don't lose the smoker and you gain more new customers who otherwise don't want to hang out in smoke.


Trust me, Henry Hudsons would die if no smoking were allowed.  They may eventually gain a non smoking crowd but people don't go there to smoke cigars.  Smoking cigarettes vs. smoking cigars is not going to affect a business like the WSKY Lounge.  That's the primary reason he's opening this business.




> And will you allow pipes to be brought in and will you sell pipe tobacco? 
> 
> And will you have a frequent flyer program?  I'm pretty sure I'll need a second job now...


Hahahaha.

Well, now I know where to meet Sid if he's up for a meeting!

----------


## cagoklahoma

> Even though its been shown that sales have gone up for restaurants and bars when bans are enacted? 
> 
> You don't lose the smoker and you gain more new customers who otherwise don't want to hang out in smoke.


Believe it or not, but there are a few of us who actually want to go to a nice place where we can have a drink and smoke a cigar or pipe because 1. smoking cigars and/ or pipe tobacco is enjoyable, 2. it's a great relaxing way to end a long day, and 3. the smokey environment keeps away those pretentious individuals that think just because they don't like or disagree (for whatever the reason) with someone else's activity, they have the right to say "You can't do that when I'm around because I don't like it." 

Smoke em if you got em. I for one am looking forward to being able to do it at WSKY Lounge!  :Smiley051:  :Smiley036:

----------


## JarrodH

We will not charge a "Cutting fee" per say at the bar. If you want to bring your own cigar or pipe,  I'm okay with it. As far as smoking goes, we are a pro smoking bar and if you don't like it, so be it. For those who think non smoking is advantageous, look up casa de montecristo or the macanudo lounge. Both of these are in non smoking cities (Chicago and NYC) and both are very successful. We are a cigar bar and will market ourself as such.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I am in the tobacco business by trade and I have been working very closely with not only our local government but also the federal government on the issue of smoking bans. Oklahoma will have a very hard time getting this passed as a statewide bill. I believe that if we do ever see a smoking ban indoors, It will be structured like Texas to where it is a local ordinance. 
> 
> With that being said, It will be very difficult for Oklahoma City to gain enough traction to pass such an ordinance. The Oklahoma Restaurant Association as well as others fight this tooth and nail and many of their supporting businesses are staples here in the area such as Henry Hudson's group, Mickey Mantles, Juniors, and Buffalo Wild wings just to name a few.


The Okc council is already in record saying they will ban smoking once they get the chance.    If local control gets a senate vote it will pass.   And Okc will be smoke free in November

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I highly doubt that^^^

----------


## dankrutka

This sounds like a great concept, but I can't lie, pretty much everyone I know wants the smoking ban. We're not pretentious either. We just don't want smoke and once you lived somewhere where it's banned you can't go back... Anyway, with the ventilation system maybe the smoke in this place would be tolerable.

----------


## CurtisJ

> This sounds like a great concept, but I can't lie, pretty much everyone I know wants the smoking ban. We're not pretentious either. We just don't want smoke and once you lived somewhere where it's banned you can't go back... Anyway, with the ventilation system maybe the smoke in this place would be tolerable.


You can count me under the pro smoking ban category, as long as it allows for common sense exceptions such as cigar bars.  Unfortunately, you can also count me as one who has given up hope on seeing common sense appear in Oklahoma law.

The concept looks great, makes me wish I hadn't moved away.  I'll be sure to drop by when I'm in town, best if luck.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> This sounds like a great concept, but I can't lie, pretty much everyone I know wants the smoking ban. We're not pretentious either. We just don't want smoke and once you lived somewhere where it's banned you can't go back... Anyway, with the ventilation system maybe the smoke in this place would be tolerable.


You make no sense.  Why are you wanting to go in a place like this when you know that its going to be full of smoke?  I'm sure there are other businesses that sell food and whiskey that you can go into that will be smoke free.

----------


## JarrodH

> The Okc council is already in record saying they will ban smoking once they get the chance.    If local control gets a senate vote it will pass.   And Okc will be smoke free in November


Like I stated above, I'm deeply involved with this on a daily basis. Oklahoma City absolutely will not be smoke free this November. If we do go smoke free, it will be probably 3-4 years out and even then they will probably grandfather most exemptions like some other states have done. 

I'm not trying to argue or be a know it all, I'm just saying that my lively hood revolves around smoking indoors and I am therefore close to the issue and wouldn't be opening another location if I had any thought that a smoking ban will pass.

On another note, if OKC does go smoke free in the future, you will see local suburbs such as Moore or MWC stay smoker friendly and thrive. This has happened in the Dallas area. The greater Dallas metro is now smoke free and suburbs like Addison have went smoker friendly and are thriving. Their entertainment district has grown simply because smoking establishments (cigar stores, bars, restaraunts) have moved out to not be regulated.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Like I stated above, I'm deeply involved with this on a daily basis. Oklahoma City absolutely will not be smoke free this November. If we do go smoke free, it will be probably 3-4 years out and even then they will probably grandfather most exemptions like some other states have done. 
> 
> I'm not trying to argue or be a know it all, I'm just saying that my lively hood revolves around smoking indoors and I am therefore close to the issue and wouldn't be opening another location if I had any thought that a smoking ban will pass.
> 
> On another note, if OKC does go smoke free in the future, you will see local suburbs such as Moore or MWC stay smoker friendly and thrive. This has happened in the Dallas area. The greater Dallas metro is now smoke free and suburbs like Addison have went smoker friendly and are thriving. Their entertainment district has grown simply because smoking establishments (cigar stores, bars, restaraunts) have moved out to not be regulated.


most other states have not "grandfathered" most exemptions            OKC norman edmond will be smoke free at the first chance they can be again the 3 city council's are on record

i will say i think there is a great chance that it doesn't come to a vote in the senate once again ...

----------


## JarrodH

> most other states have not "grandfathered" most exemptions            OKC norman edmond will be smoke free at the first chance they can be again the 3 city council's are on record
> 
> i will say i think there is a great chance that it doesn't come to a vote in the senate once again ...


It shouldn't come to a vote this session. There are also many states who have put the power into the local municipalities hands and many exemptions have been handed down for existing cigar stores and bars. A few examples are Outlaw Cigar in Kansas City, Town & Country cigar bar in Dallas, Javiers in Dallas, Maduro cigar bar in little rock, and quite a few more I can think of off the top of my head.

----------


## dankrutka

> You make no sense.  Why are you wanting to go in a place like this when you know that its going to be full of smoke?  I'm sure there are other businesses that sell food and whiskey that you can go into that will be smoke free.


With the ventilation system, maybe it won't be full of smoke?

----------


## BDP

I'm not really sure what's wrong with the way it is now. Our current laws strike a good balance and create choice for the consumer. While not every place in town is smoke free, there is plenty of opportunity to eat, drink, see a show, or just hang out in a totally smoke free environment. Meanwhile, some establishments have gained a competitive advantage by allowing smoking. The end result is nothing is denied to anyone and people can make their own choices. Everyone is always perfectly free to ban themselves from smoking establishments and now they don't have to really sacrifice any entertainment options to do so. So, really, if you don't want to hang out in a smokey place, rule #1 would probably be to avoid some place that hangs the words "cigar bar" on the property. At this point, I'm not really sure why people need legislation to keep places they would never go to in the first place from existing.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I'm not really sure what's wrong with the way it is now. Our current laws strike a good balance and create choice for the consumer. While not every place in town is smoke free, there is plenty of opportunity to eat, drink, see a show, or just hang out in a totally smoke free environment. Meanwhile, some establishments have gained a competitive advantage by allowing smoking. The end result is nothing is denied to anyone and people can make their own choices. Everyone is always perfectly free to ban themselves from smoking establishments and now they don't have to really sacrifice any entertainment options to do so. So, really, if you don't want to hang out in a smokey place, rule #1 would probably be to avoid some place that hangs the words "cigar bar" on the property. At this point, I'm not really sure why people need legislation to keep places they would never go to in the first place from existing.


it is a workers rights issue not a consumer issue

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> most other states have not "grandfathered" most exemptions            OKC norman edmond will be smoke free at the first chance they can be again the 3 city council's are on record
> 
> i will say i think there is a great chance that it doesn't come to a vote in the senate once again ...


Do you think that if the City of OKC passed a "no golfing" ordinance that those clubs who already exist here would be forced to shut down?  No.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> With the ventilation system, maybe it won't be full of smoke?


Right, but other than going there to be a butthead about the place not being non smoking, what reason do you have to be there in the first place??  You're making a very strong stand for your non smoking rights so why do you care if this place is smoking and has or doesn't have an amazing ventilation system?  You're never going to enter the establishment because you're a non smoker.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> it is a workers rights issue not a consumer issue


Wow, what do you think the chances are that a worker who works in a smoking establishment, actually smokes in the first place??  98% of Henry Hudsons staffers smoke and if they don't smoke, those people have a choice to work in that environment or choose to work elsewhere.  It's a consumer choice and it's a workers choice.  Same difference either way.  You act as if they're chained to their workplace wall, lol.

----------


## BDP

> it is a workers rights issue not a consumer issue


Well, it's sold that way to help small government and libertarian minded people stomach it, but, if you notice, no really discusses it in that context unless they are lobbying legislators. Honestly, I can even buy that argument to a degree, but if it was strictly a workers' rights issue, it never would have gotten off the ground in the first place. Still, right now we have a choice. Qualified restaurant and bar service personnel can choose to work in smoke free environments. Personally, I liked living in a place with a smoking ban, but I also think that it's better here right now, because it offers real choice to everyone.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Well, it's sold that way to help small government and libertarian minded people stomach it, but, if you notice, no really discusses it in that context unless they are lobbying legislators. Honestly, I can even buy that argument to a degree, but if it was strictly a workers' rights issue, it never would have gotten off the ground in the first place. Still, right now we have a choice. Qualified restaurant and bar service personnel can choose to work in smoke free environments. Personally, I liked living in a place with a smoking ban, but I also think that it's better here right now, because it offers real choice to everyone.


trying telling someone in a state with say 10+% unemployment that they have a "choice" in where they choose to work

----------


## LakeEffect

> I'm not really sure what's wrong with the way it is now. Our current laws strike a good balance and create choice for the consumer. While not every place in town is smoke free, there is plenty of opportunity to eat, drink, see a show, or just hang out in a totally smoke free environment. Meanwhile, some establishments have gained a competitive advantage by allowing smoking. The end result is nothing is denied to anyone and people can make their own choices. Everyone is always perfectly free to ban themselves from smoking establishments and now they don't have to really sacrifice any entertainment options to do so. So, really, if you don't want to hang out in a smokey place, rule #1 would probably be to avoid some place that hangs the words "cigar bar" on the property. At this point, I'm not really sure why people need legislation to keep places they would never go to in the first place from existing.


I want to be able to enjoy Myriad Gardens or the State Fair without subjecting my daughter to the smoke and litter than accompanies smoking. Allowing cities to make their own laws would allow them to ban it in literal public places and also bars, etc. Maybe that's the first step that can be taken - allow cities to ban it on the real "public" places first.

----------


## onthestrip

Or we could look at it as we are the only state that doesnt allow cities to make tougher laws other than Tennessee

Or we could look at it as we have one of the highest smoking rates and are one of the most unhealthy states and this might help.

But I guess we could just continue to do the Oklahoma thing and be one of the last states to do the right thing.

----------


## JarrodH

> Or we could look at it as we are the only state that doesnt allow cities to make tougher laws other than Tennessee
> 
> Or we could look at it as we have one of the highest smoking rates and are one of the most unhealthy states and this might help.
> 
> But I guess we could just continue to do the Oklahoma thing and be one of the last states to do the right thing.


So now it's the right thing to do? I agree with the idea of limited smoking in public areas but by no means do I believe they should be able to tell business owners whether they can offer smoking in their PRIVATE establishments. 

If you choose not to patronize my establishment due to smoking, that is your choice and right. Why should I, the business owner, not have the same rights in determining whether I allow smoking?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> So now it's the right thing to do? I agree with the idea of limited smoking in public areas but by no means do I believe they should be able to tell business owners whether they can offer smoking in their PRIVATE establishments. 
> 
> If you choose not to patronize my establishment due to smoking, that is your choice and right. Why should I, the business owner, not have the same rights in determining whether I allow smoking?


Should you be allowed to have asbestos in your business also

----------


## HangryHippo

> should you be allowed to have asbestos in your business also


boom.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

You know BS, you're more than welcome to wear a mask covering your nose and mouth into this business.  I haven't smoked a cigarette for a month now so having experienced both sides of the table (and it's round) what is your complaint?  Stay out of the establishment and quit making your lifestyle the only choice for others.  You're Christian aren't you??

----------


## BoulderSooner

> You know BS, you're more than welcome to wear a mask covering your nose and mouth into this business.  I haven't smoked a cigarette for a month now so having experienced both sides of the table (and it's round) what is your complaint?  Stay out of the establishment and running your lifestyle into others.  You're Christian aren't you??


My point is that we restrict business owners rights for the sake of employees all the time

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The

employees

have

A

choice!

They don't have to work there if they don't want to.  Are you going to stand in front of the place and picket it??  I'm pretty sure that anyone applying to work here is going to know what they are getting into and I'm betting they've already worked in an establishment like it--a brick & mortar cigar shop where smoking is not regulated.

Geesh!

----------


## BDP

> I want to be able to enjoy Myriad Gardens or the State Fair without subjecting my daughter to the smoke and litter than accompanies smoking. Allowing cities to make their own laws would allow them to ban it in literal public places and also bars, etc. Maybe that's the first step that can be taken - allow cities to ban it on the real "public" places first.


Sure, that probably makes more sense than making private establishments do it.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> My point is that we restrict business owners rights for the sake of employees all the time


Come back and I'll tell you your argument is about as ludicrous as nurses smoking...

----------


## HangryHippo

> You're Christian aren't you??


Uh oh, OKCisOK.  This is a very slippery slope.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Uh oh, OKCisOK.  This is a very slippery slope.


Maybe that's why he disappeared.  He went to go bow down to God and pray for the angry thoughts he had in his head towards a business he's never going to enter.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Maybe that's why he disappeared.  He went to go bow down to God and pray for the angry thoughts he had in his head towards a business he's never going to enter.


So funny the assumptions people come up with i think you are the only one that got angry.   If this business opens in April I will most likely go enjoy a wisky and a cigar there the same as i do at mickey mantles      I just understand the other point of view

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Should you be allowed to have asbestos in your business also


Breathing glass into your lungs is a little different than someone choosing to smoke when they now it bad for you. What if someone has asbestos in their business and puts a sign up declaring that, you think people would go in there?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Breathing glass into your lungs is a little different than someone choosing to smoke when they now it bad for you. What if someone has asbestos in their business and puts a sign up declaring that, you think people would go in there?


I said that from a workers rights point of view.  And in that case regardless of a sign, Depending on pay and job market someone would still take a job there

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> So funny the assumptions people come up with i think you are the only one that got angry.   If this business opens in April I will most likely go enjoy a wisky and a cigar there the same as i do at mickey mantles      I just understand the other point of view


Am I on Candid Camera, lol?  Just cause I put an extra question mark at the end of a sentence doesn't mean I'm angry.  If you're going to enjoy this business, then why create such a fuss about it?????????????????????????????  <-----LOL.

It just makes no sense.  I mean, you smoking that cigar is just gonna blow smoke into some poor employees face who otherwise could be working in a smoke free environment as you put it so eloquently earlier.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I said that from a workers rights point of view.  And in that case regardless of a sign, Depending on pay and job market someone would still take a job there


Oh, well in that case if someone doesn't want to be around smoke then they shouldn't work at a smoking bar? idk.... I don't think OKC should ban smoking entirely and tbh, if I had my way, the minimum required age to purchase tobacco products would be 21, so I'm in favor for some more strict smoking laws. Telling private businesses whether than can be smoke free or not, isn't the right way to go. imho

----------


## dankrutka

> Right, but other than going there to be a butthead about the place not being non smoking, what reason do you have to be there in the first place??  You're making a very strong stand for your non smoking rights so why do you care if this place is smoking and has or doesn't have an amazing ventilation system?  You're never going to enter the establishment because you're a non smoker.


First, I thought I read that this place will have extensive liquor options. Maybe that's why I'd go there. Maybe there's a good ambience.

Second, and this is directed towards other posts also, *can you name any other aspect of a business where workers and customers have their health hurt because of the choice of others' frequenting the same establishment?* 

Third, this isn't just about my choice. If I go out with a group of friends, and we have one person that can't go to a smoking bar, then the entire group's decision has been made. It's not just an individual decision. 

I'm not crying about smoking laws, but I'm in favor of a ban, or at least the option of a ban for municipalities.

----------


## PhiAlpha

This thread has turned stupid over the last 2 pages. It's simple, they are opening a whiskey and CIGAR lounge (what looks to be a really cool one at that). The fact that it has CIGAR in the concept description implies that smoking will occur there. If you do not like CIGAR smoke, go to one of the 30 other bars in the downtown area that do not allow smoking instead. If you want to drink whiskey, but do not like cigar smoke, go to another bar that serves whiskey (every bar downtown). If you want to try the rare whiskey that this place plans to serve and don't like smoke, if it means that much to you, grit your teeth and take it for an hour. I have asthma, I generally don't like smokey bars, but every once and awhile my friends go to a smokey bar and I go with them for a while and then go to another bar. Short, infrequent exposure is not going to kill you. Apparently WSKY also plans to have a patio... as I'm sure you're aware, the wind frequently blows in OKC. I'm sure if you find the inside of the bar too smokey, the air on the patio will probably be clearer. 

Regardless, this is a discussion about the the new bar, not state and federal smoking policy.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Great answer!  I swear to god I'm being hustled by 4 year olds on here.

KT - It's a unique environment  :Smile:

----------


## Urbanized

> So funny the assumptions people come up with i think you are the only one that got angry.   If this business opens in April I will most likely go enjoy a wisky and a cigar there the same as i do at mickey mantles      I just understand the other point of view


I'll vouch for that. I have had a cigar at Mickey's on numerous occasions with BoulderSooner, and seen him in the smoker-friendly bar at Mickey's on many, many other nights.

----------


## Urbanized

I've always wanted to see someone try a system like this. I saw it years ago on television and the idea stuck with me. I think it's brilliant. The coolest thing is that you can put it into an open, otherwise-nonsmoking room and it will keep the smoke inside the boundaries of the smoking area. The Japanese have to come up with practical solutions like this because such a huge number of them are smokers. The only thing that I think would be better is actually exhausting the air outside instead of filtering it though a table. I think a good HVAC guy could do this easily, for not a lot of dough.




In case you have a hard time following what is happening, the four silver pillars on each corner of the trade booth force fresh air into the space at an angle (each is pointed at the same angle to create the rotation), and the exhaust fan in the table turns in the same direction, pulling the smoke in, filtering it and returning filtered air to the space. Again, the only way I could see it being better is if you dispensed with filtration, put the exhaust opening in the ceiling, and exhausted outside. You eliminate the table entirely, and probably 2/3 the cost.

If people had been doing this years ago, we might not even have smoking bans.

----------


## BDP

> can you name any other aspect of a business where workers and customers have their health hurt because of the choice of others' frequenting the same establishment?


Well, if they drove to that establishment, then yes.

----------


## JarrodH

We are using the same technology so to speak. We will have 6 custom purifiers placed strategically throughout the space. These purifiers will pull smoke in one end, put it through a pre-filter, 95% HEPA, activated charcoal, and then back into the space. These will be fed by both the HVAC systems air flow placement as well as reversed fans. This allows the smoke to be pulled up above the patrons and then ran in a pattern as to change the air 100% every 2 minutes. We will also be utilizing UV technology in our vents and in the cleaning process of the bar in order to eliminate any smell remaining.

----------


## GaryOKC6

I was at Belle Isle Brewery lasy night and their bar is smoking at one end and non-smoking at the other. I am not sure what type of system they use but it seems to work very well.  I don't smoke but my friends do and it does not reallly seem smokey to me.  I do occasionally like a cigar and would go to this place.

----------


## Leigh Baby

The name 'DeepDuece' goes all the way back to the 20's. I know one of the clubs over there was a 'Cotton Club' sort of set up. Black on stage, white in the audience. By the time I got old enough to go there (late 60's) you couldn't get in without a sun helmet and a bayonette :Big Grin:  Of course that didn't stop us from going. There wasnt' much left to see then and , again, I'm glad to see this historic part of OKC has been resurected.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I was at Belle Isle Brewery lasy night and their bar is smoking at one end and non-smoking at the other. I am not sure what type of system they use but it seems to work very well.  I don't smoke but my friends do and it does not reallly seem smokey to me.  I do occasionally like a cigar and would go to this place.


For some reason I was thinking that a white blood cell was called a platelet. I was waaaaay off!

----------


## Leigh Baby

Isn't it pitiful the way we've PCed ourselves almost to death in this country? I grew up on the smell and taste of cig smoke and at 66 I'm still kicking. Used to be a tavern was built for people to enjoy pleasures they might not practice anywhere else. And what's a cocktail without a smoke?? My grandmother never smoked a day in her life but she'd consider it the worst of inhospitality to ask a guest in her home to stand outside with the dog on the porch to enjoy a smoke.

----------


## Leigh Baby

Any biker bar I could name. :Big Grin:

----------


## onthestrip

> Isn't it pitiful the way we've PCed ourselves almost to death in this country? I grew up on the smell and taste of cig smoke and at 66 I'm still kicking. Used to be a tavern was built for people to enjoy pleasures they might not practice anywhere else. And what's a cocktail without a smoke?? My grandmother never smoked a day in her life but she'd consider it the worst of inhospitality to ask a guest in her home to stand outside with the dog on the porch to enjoy a smoke.


We've PC'd ourselves to death...? Im pretty sure public smoking bans actually do the opposite.

And a cocktail without smoke is still a cocktail. And a much better tasting one at that.

----------


## betts

> Isn't it pitiful the way we've PCed ourselves almost to death in this country? I grew up on the smell and taste of cig smoke and at 66 I'm still kicking. Used to be a tavern was built for people to enjoy pleasures they might not practice anywhere else. And what's a cocktail without a smoke?? My grandmother never smoked a day in her life but she'd consider it the worst of inhospitality to ask a guest in her home to stand outside with the dog on the porch to enjoy a smoke.


You're one of the lucky ones.  We all have different genetic makeups, and some of us have cells that don't tolerate exposure to tar, nicotine and other additives in cigarettes.  Maybe someday we will be able to do genetic testing on all babies, and identify people who are at risk for lung cancer/emphysema/heart attacks, etc from cigarette smoke exposure.  Then, if you're one of the people who isn't, you can smoke or be around smoke.  Right now, we don't have the ability to distinguish and so those of us who don't want cigarette smoke intruding on our personal space get to decide if we're in the majority.  Majority rules in this country.  As far as I'm concerned, it has nothing to do with PC, it's good common sense.  I spent this winter taking care of babies, some of whom had life threatening respiratory illnesses.  When a mother tells me she smoked during pregnancy, I tell her she has increased her child's risk of asthma, and that's probably why her baby is in the hospital with a virus that doesn't affect babies without asthma as much....usually.  Again, genetic variation rears its ugly head.  

Now, if someone wants to open a cigar lounge, that's fine with me.  If I don't want to be around the smoke, I don't have to go there.  If I don't want to work around smoke, I don't have to apply for a job there.  But, if someone wants to smoke next to me in a public place, they'll have to work on getting majority support for that.  I would like to see the interpreters of our constitution do away with victimless crime laws, but I don't consider cigarette smoking in public a victimless crime.  I am a victim if someone is allowed to smoke next to me.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> For some reason I was thinking that a white blood cell was called a platelet. I was waaaaay off!


Thats funny I seem to remember that being one of the trivia questions there last night.  I am not very good at playing trivia but it was fun just the same.

----------


## Leigh Baby

> We've PC'd ourselves to death...? Im pretty sure public smoking bans actually do the opposite.
> 
> And a cocktail without smoke is still a cocktail. And a much better tasting one at that.


You are certainly entitled to your preferences. I've been a non-smoker for 20 years and a non-drinker for 10 but I still have liquor , set ups and ashtrays for my guests. :Tongue:

----------


## Leigh Baby

> You're one of the lucky ones.  We all have different genetic makeups, and some of us have cells that don't tolerate exposure to tar, nicotine and other additives in cigarettes.  Maybe someday we will be able to do genetic testing on all babies, and identify people who are at risk for lung cancer/emphysema/heart attacks, etc from cigarette smoke exposure.  Then, if you're one of the people who isn't, you can smoke or be around smoke.  Right now, we don't have the ability to distinguish and so those of us who don't want cigarette smoke intruding on our personal space get to decide if we're in the majority.  Majority rules in this country.  As far as I'm concerned, it has nothing to do with PC, it's good common sense.  I spent this winter taking care of babies, some of whom had life threatening respiratory illnesses.  When a mother tells me she smoked during pregnancy, I tell her she has increased her child's risk of asthma, and that's probably why her baby is in the hospital with a virus that doesn't affect babies without asthma as much....usually.  Again, genetic variation rears its ugly head.  
> 
> Now, if someone wants to open a cigar lounge, that's fine with me.  If I don't want to be around the smoke, I don't have to go there.  If I don't want to work around smoke, I don't have to apply for a job there.  But, if someone wants to smoke next to me in a public place, they'll have to work on getting majority support for that.  I would like to see the interpreters of our constitution do away with victimless crime laws, but I don't consider cigarette smoking in public a victimless crime.  I am a victim if someone is allowed to smoke next to me.


hey, I hear ya. Health issues are an important part of the equation. But smoking is just the tip of a very large iceburg of freedoms we have surrendered in the name of being politically correct.

----------


## ljbab728

> Isn't it pitiful the way we've PCed ourselves almost to death in this country? I grew up on the smell and taste of cig smoke and at 66 I'm still kicking. Used to be a tavern was built for people to enjoy pleasures they might not practice anywhere else. And what's a cocktail without a smoke?? My grandmother never smoked a day in her life but she'd consider it the worst of inhospitality to ask a guest in her home to stand outside with the dog on the porch to enjoy a smoke.


As an ex-smoker who quit after having a heart attack I certainly have opinions about this.  I'm not adamant about smokers and will occasionally go to a smoking area in a restaurant if I'm with someone who smokes.  I do not, however, allow smoking at my home and nobody objects to going outside.

----------


## betts

> hey, I hear ya. Health issues are an important part of the equation. But smoking is just the tip of a very large iceburg of freedoms we have surrendered in the name of being politically correct.


We are only allowed freedom for certain activities if they don't  hurt other individuals. Therefore, smoking in public doesn't qualify.

----------


## JarrodH

Early reports seem to claim the smoking ban bill did not make it out of the committee this morning.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Early reports seem to claim the smoking ban bill did not make it out of the committee this morning.


Good news.

----------


## onthestrip

> Good news.


Good news for the tobacco industry? Yes. But bad news for employees of smokey establishments, our states health ranking, and health care costs.

Btw, I think this wouldn't have affected WSKY. I'm sure there would be exceptions for cigar bars, as most cities have done.

----------


## betts

So now we not only get to be one of the fattest states, but one of the most short-sighted about respiratory disease and smoking too.  It's great for our national reputation......yeah.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> So now we not only get to be one of the fattest states, but one of the most short-sighted about respiratory disease and smoking too.  It's great for our national reputation......yeah.


What'dya care if they're dying leaving you with the beauty of Oklahoma to yourself?

----------


## betts

I'm a doctor. I remember wanting to be a doctor when I was four years old. I think I'm genetically programmed to care.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I'm a doctor. I remember wanting to be a doctor when I was four years old. I think I'm genetically programmed to care.


Hard to care about someone that doesn't care about their own health, let alone the fact that they're not coming to see you and help you get paid.  How are they any different than a man smoking in China?  I care about the people I know, but I can't tell them to quit smoking because I want to see them live long and happy lives.

----------


## andrew3077

> So now we not only get to be one of the fattest states, but one of the most short-sighted about respiratory disease and smoking too.  It's great for our national reputation......yeah.


Smoking related illnesses cost us tons of money in Medicaid and our health rankings are held back by our high incidence of smoking. The bill that failed yesterday was not an anti-smoking bill, but a bill that allowed local communities to become smoke-free if they wished. It's just us and Tennessee that actually prevents communities from doing that.  I sincerely hope with all the great changes we're making in Oklahoma that our health can be one of them.

EDIT: I realize this got off-topic fast, sorry. But usually there can be exceptions to certain places like WSKY lounge so I don't think any sort of anti-smoking law would affect a cigar lounge, right?

----------


## dankrutka

So much for conservatives really believing in local governance, right? I guess politicians at the state level should decide for everyone.  :Wink:

----------


## BoulderSooner

abc 3 for WSKY passed at council today

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Michael Jackson what?

----------


## GaryOKC6

I believe that I read that they will have a brand of scotch that costs 450.00 a glass.  Looks like I won't get a taste of that.

----------


## Easy180

> I believe that I read that they will have a brand of scotch that costs 450.00 a glass.  Looks like I won't get a taste of that.


Better come with an iPad Mini

----------


## UnFrSaKn

WSKY Lounge (July 8 2013) - a set on Flickr

----------


## betts

This has a very traditional, almost library-like, interior.  It's an interesting departure from the neighborhood bar concept.  Probably appropriate if they're selling scotch that expensive.

----------


## Teo9969

Ha! 3-close! That's pretty funny.

----------


## loveOKC

When did/do they open?

----------


## soonerguru

I've driven by a few times, but you cannot see into the space from the street. That would seem to dampen interest in it.

----------


## Teo9969

> I've driven by a few times, but you cannot see into the space from the street. That would seem to dampen interest in it.


I imagine that will change once they're open...?

----------


## soonerguru

> I imagine that will change once they're open...?


They're not?

----------


## Pete

No, not quite open.

----------


## Teo9969

That rendering that looks it's from the outside looking in with the brick at the bottom being the brick fronting 2nd street. 

This will be one of the first places I go when I get home in September if they're open.

----------


## Larry OKC

Il like the sign & the rendering. Even like the way they went about spelling their name...however, written out horizontally it reads "whisky", but stacked it reads as separate letters...much like the call letters of a radio (WKRP) or tv station. Or maybe a former radio station that was converted into a bar/lounge...LOL

----------


## Larry OKC

Well then, that would explain it and it all makes sense now...thanks Sid!

----------


## JarrodH

The name did indeed come from a radio influence. You will see this in all of our marketing as well as our interior photographs. 

As everyone knows, Deep Deuce has a very strong background in the jazz community and at one point was second only to New Orleans. When designing this concept, we wanted to pay tribute to the history of the neighborhood, hence the radio call letters WSKY, pronounces Whisky.

On another note, we will be opening very soon. We have finished all of our inspections and are just training our staff and awaiting the final ABLE licensing. If everything works out, we may open this coming weekend.

----------


## JarrodH

A few photos from this past week.

----------


## Pete

Wow, looks very nice!

Thanks for sharing Jarrod, and we all wish you great success.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> The name did indeed come from a radio influence. You will see this in all of our marketing as well as our interior photographs. 
> 
> As everyone knows, Deep Deuce has a very strong background in the jazz community and at one point was second only to New Orleans. When designing this concept, we wanted to pay tribute to the history of the neighborhood, hence the radio call letters WSKY, pronounces Whisky.
> 
> On another note, we will be opening very soon. We have finished all of our inspections and are just training our staff and awaiting the final ABLE licensing. If everything works out, we may open this coming weekend.


Happy for ya Jarrod!  I know you've been waiting for your baby to be ready.  I wish you much success.

----------


## Larry OKC

That ceiling is awesome...original or reproduction?

----------


## OKCTalker

Jarrod - My only complaint is that it's going to be hard to get in after you open! 

It looks fantastic - good luck!

----------


## JarrodH

> That ceiling is awesome...original or reproduction?


The ceiling is a reproduction, sadly. There wasn't much original left in the building. We did however get fortunate enough to grind the floors all the way down to the original slab, showing the 100+ year old story that is told. We will be working on the east facing exterior in the coming months to take the fascia off and renovate the original brick structure, as well as hopefully add a nice patio space.

----------


## Teo9969

> A few photos from this past week.


"Something something, RICH MAHOGANY, something something"

(even though that's not Mahogany)

----------


## Larry OKC

*JarrodH*: even if repro, it looks great! I am not a bar/drinker person myself but will check out your place as it looks awesome!

----------


## Praedura

WSKY Lounge evidently had a soft opening Friday night (7/26/2013).







Source: https://twitter.com/WSKYLounge

----------


## rjstone208

Friend went to soft opening Friday.   Very impressed.   They have a cigar humidor, smoking room and a cigar menu also.   Lots of high end Scotch and other whiskies.   Food leans towards sandwichs and snacks but gourmet type.  They had samples Friday and he said all was very good.  According to him:  great drinks, great atmosphere and great cigars.  Sounds like heaven to me.  Good scotch and good cigar.

----------


## OKCTalker

I love the bar back, the bartenders' attire, it all looks great.

----------


## Pete

Is the smoking room completely separate?

In other words, can you go in for a drink and not have to be around it?

----------


## Mr. Cotter

> Is the smoking room completely separate?
> 
> In other words, can you go in for a drink and not have to be around it?


If separate, I'm there.  If not, I wish them well, but won't be going.

----------


## ereid

I was there Saturday night, as well. I am not a smoker but it really didn't bother me. It's definitely worth a shot to try it out. Great addition for OKC!

----------


## OKCTalker

I'll give it a try, but if the smoke is a problem, I won't be back. 

Jarrod - making notes?

----------


## Urbanized

I'm always entertained by people who walk into a cigar bar and act offended by the smoke. It's like choosing to eat at a BBQ joint and being offended by all of the meat being served.

----------


## Teo9969

> I'll give it a try, but if the smoke is a problem, I won't be back. 
> 
> *Jarrod - making notes?*


Really?

----------


## kevinpate

> I'm always entertained by people who walk into a cigar bar and act offended by the smoke. It's like choosing to eat at a BBQ joint and being offended by all of the meat being served.


If I ever embark on a new career, I wanna back a new Q joint and call it PETA-Q.  I've always liked the old joke that PETA stands for people eating tasty animals.

----------


## JarrodH

> I'll give it a try, but if the smoke is a problem, I won't be back. 
> 
> Jarrod - making notes?


I have marketed myself since day one as a smoking lounge. If someone feels the need to complain about smoking, I cannot help but laugh due to the fact that its known before you ever enter the establishment that smoking is permitted. 

We have done everything in our power to regulate and eliminate the smoke but the bottom line is that its still a cigar lounge. I cater to the clientele who enjoy a nice cigar and the ability to smoke in an adult establishment without being harassed. I understand it wont be for everyone, but those who smoke will enjoy it.

----------


## onthestrip

To me it is a night and day difference between cigarette and cigar smoke. Cigar being way more tolerable and sometimes quite aromatic if its not too thick.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

> I'm always entertained by people who walk into a cigar bar and act offended by the smoke. It's like choosing to eat at a BBQ joint and being offended by all of the meat being served.


Which is why I'm not going.  I don't expect every business to cater to me, and truly hope WSKY is around for many years.  That said, my allergies and asthma preclude me from patronizing this particular bar.

----------


## soonerguru

> Yeah, I find that a lot of people will actually enjoy it even if they don't like cigarette smoke. Which frankly, I don't either.


While I don't partake, I've always enjoyed the aroma of pot smoke, particularly good old fashioned Oklahoma skunk weed. Too bad we don't have bars that cater to this hobby in OKC.

----------


## Urbanized

One is legal, one is illegal. The end.

----------


## Harvey Hudson

Being a cigar guy myself I look forward to frequenting your establishment! Will there be any cigar clubs/tastings/groups etc?




> I have marketed myself since day one as a smoking lounge. If someone feels the need to complain about smoking, I cannot help but laugh due to the fact that its known before you ever enter the establishment that smoking is permitted. 
> 
> We have done everything in our power to regulate and eliminate the smoke but the bottom line is that its still a cigar lounge. I cater to the clientele who enjoy a nice cigar and the ability to smoke in an adult establishment without being harassed. I understand it wont be for everyone, but those who smoke will enjoy it.

----------


## HangryHippo

> While I don't partake, I've always enjoyed the aroma of pot smoke, particularly good old fashioned Oklahoma skunk weed. Too bad we don't have bars that cater to this hobby in OKC.


hahaha, this was unexpected...

----------


## MikeLucky

I can't wait for the followup threads to this one....

"I'll try KD's new restaurant, but I'm diabetic and there better not be any fried foods."

"Looking forward to the new tower plans being revealed, but I'm afraid of heights so if it's too tall I'm against it."

"The new central park is a good idea, but I have allergies so if there's too much grass it needs to go."



Seriously though... WSKY sounds pretty awesome and I will be checking it out very soon.  Several of my good friends are very enthusiastic wiskey and cigar folks and when they come visit for OU home games, I can see us driving up to Deep Deuce to hang out.

----------


## Teo9969

> hahaha, this was unexpected...


I LOLed...didn't realize who wrote it until I read your quote.

----------


## soonerguru

> hahaha, this was unexpected...


Just thought I would try to lighten the conversation.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Just thought I would try to lighten the conversation.


And you succeeded.  Now you owe me a new keyboard.   :Smile:

----------


## warreng88

Can someone who has been there attest to the % of cigar smoke versus cigarette smoke? I love the smell of a good cigar (Maker's used to be my go-to place with friends) but I loathe the smell of cigarette smoke (worked in the bar business for three years and began to hate it). Not complaining, just trying to figure out if it is a place I want to hang out.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Can someone who has been there attest to the % of cigar smoke versus cigarette smoke? I love the smell of a good cigar (Maker's used to be my go-to place with friends) but I loathe the smell of cigarette smoke (worked in the bar business for three years and began to hate it). Not complaining, just trying to figure out if it is a place I want to hang out.


Here's a novel thought - why don't you just go by and see what you think of the place?

Jesus, people.  Go by, have a drink, and determine if it's a place you want to hang out longer.  Is it so hard?

----------


## Larry OKC

I wish you the best...but disappointed to hear that it is a cigar lounge, didn't know that. That rules me out. As cool as the place looks, I won't even go inside. Cigar smoke is one of the most noxious of the batch (ranging from the pleasant to tolerable pipe smoke....offense cigarette smoke...and make me green cigar smoke) :Dizzy:  :Dizzy:  :Dizzy:

----------


## Larry OKC

*Sid*: my emphasis was on the unpleasant part of the definition.  :Smile: That said, what are the comparisons on the harmful and/or poisonous between cigarettes and cigars? Not only to the smoker but the 2nd hand type? And please don't anyone mistake my comments as being against the owner of a private business wanting to do what he wants to do with said business (legally of course). I wish the owners great success, I just won't be coming to check it out to see what looks like an awesome space because of the cigars. But I also understand that it is a legal product and some folks actually like it and they need someplace where they can go and enjoy themselves.

----------


## BoulderSooner

They have some amazing ventalation.  Unless you are a foot from a smoker. Your not going to notice much of anything

----------


## Urbanized

> They have some amazing ventalation.  Unless you are a foot from a smoker. Your not going to notice much of anything


Agreed. Tried it out last night and the ventilation will just about make your hair stand on end, Flowbee style. The place is top shelf. They have a tufted upholstered booth that runs all of the way to the ceiling that might now be the coolest individual seating space in OKC.

----------


## JarrodH

Thank you to everyone for the business and feedback.

Our purification systems are holding up great and no smoke Is evident unless its extremely busy. With that being said, we have decided to add another 30% purification and ventilation to the space just to ensure that at all times our claims are true. Our main goal here is to make all of our patrons comfortable and make the entire experience pleasant.

----------


## JarrodH

Here is a photo taken at around 11 pm on Saturday. We were at capacity (75) and had probably around 20 cigars going. I wanted the people who haven't been yet to see the amount of smoke lingering in the lounge.

----------


## dankrutka

Kudos for what looks like a job well done. My buddy went the other day and just raved about the place. Excited to try it out.

----------


## circuitboard

Went there Saturday night with friends and sat in the cool booth, loved it!

----------


## no1cub17

Went to WSKY yesterday night, my goodness this place is the shiz. Just awesome. Classy interior, friendly and prompt service, one hell of a whisky selection (if only my wussy Asian liver could handle liquor). I can't want to come back and try some food here. Just perfect and exactly what is needed in deep deuce. Excellent crowd too for a Tuesday night. Safe to say we have a smash hit on our hands!

Oh, and the smoke really isn't noticeable - if our buddy wasn't smoking right next to me I really doubt I'd have noticed it at all.

----------


## ChaseDweller

Went to WSKY on Wednesday for a drink.  Loved the place and the atmosphere.  Especially loved the whisky selection.  But...I came away smelling like smoke.  I'm not a smoker, and I'm not a militant anti-smoker.  I really don't mind the smell except in my clothes.  There were maybe two cigars going in the place at the time and while that didn't bother me, the after-smell on me did.  I think it's a great place and I wish them well, but I wish they had a non-smoking section for folks like me.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Went to WSKY on Wednesday for a drink.  Loved the place and the atmosphere.  Especially loved the whisky selection.  But...I came away smelling like smoke.  I'm not a smoker, and I'm not a militant anti-smoker.  I really don't mind the smell except in my clothes.  There were maybe two cigars going in the place at the time and while that didn't bother me, the after-smell on me did.  I think it's a great place and I wish them well, *but I wish they had a non-smoking section for folks like me.*


I really don't think it is the owners responsibility to provide a non-smoking facility. I'm sure there are bars in OKC that don't have smoking or have designated areas though.

----------


## bchris02

> I really don't think it is the owners responsibility to provide a non-smoking facility. I'm sure there are bars in OKC that don't have smoking or have designated areas though.


Agreed.  This is a cigar lounge.  Being a recent ex-smoker myself, I probably won't be frequenting this place for a while, but I am very glad OKC has it and hope it does very well.  I hope eventually I can be around and even have a cigar without returning to full time cigarette smoking.

----------


## Urbanized

I too love a non-smoking bar (when I am not smoking a cigar) but I'm sorry, this is built and promoted as a cigar bar. I am aware of perhaps three other bars in Oklahoma City that I would consider truly cigar-oriented or at least cigar-friendly. Many, many bars these days are strictly non-smoking, and I have ZERO problem with this, in fact often prefer it. If you don't like the (still very light) smoke at WSKY you don't have to go there. I am 100% certain that Jarrod, his partners and his customers are really, really OK with that.

This bar caters SPECIFICALLY to cigar smokers, yet does their best (including heavily investing in ventilation systems) to make non-smokers as comfortable as possible. There dozens and dozens of other great places in this town that cater only or mostly to non-smokers. PM me if you'd like some recommendations. But good grief, let the cigar smokers have a cigar bar. Please.

----------


## kevinpate

I haven't been, but hey, sorry folks, going to a cigar lounge while possessing any issue with smoke, or present odor or lingering odors on hair, skin or clothing is a bit like insisting on only ordering triple cheese pizza even if one is lactose intolerant.  

Everything is not for everybody.

----------


## Urbanized

Nm

----------


## Chadanth

> I too love a non-smoking bar (when I am not smoking a cigar) but I'm sorry, this is built and promoted as a cigar bar. I am aware of perhaps three other bars in Oklahoma City that I would consider truly cigar-oriented or at least cigar-friendly. Many, many bars these days are strictly non-smoking, and I have ZERO problem with this, in fact often prefer it. If you don't like the (still very light) smoke at WSKY you don't have to go there. I am 100% certain that Jarrod, his partners and his customers are really, really OK with that.
> 
> This bar caters SPECIFICALLY to cigar smokers, yet does their best (including heavily investing in ventilation systems) to make non-smokers as comfortable as possible. There dozens and dozens of other great places in this town that cater only or mostly to non-smokers. PM me if you'd like some recommendations. But good grief, let the cigar smokers have a cigar bar. Please.


Word.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I haven't been, but hey, sorry folks, going to a cigar lounge while possessing any issue with smoke, or present odor or lingering odors on hair, skin or clothing is a bit like insisting on only ordering triple cheese pizza even if one is lactose intolerant.  
> 
> Everything is not for everybody.


Ya know, they do make these things called washers.  If that doesn't get the smoke out you can try scrubbing your clothes on an old timey washboard...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I too love a non-smoking bar (when I am not smoking a cigar) but I'm sorry, this is built and promoted as a cigar bar. I am aware of perhaps three other bars in Oklahoma City that I would consider truly cigar-oriented or at least cigar-friendly. Many, many bars these days are strictly non-smoking, and I have ZERO problem with this, in fact often prefer it. If you don't like the (still very light) smoke at WSKY you don't have to go there. I am 100% certain that Jarrod, his partners and his customers are really, really OK with that.
> 
> This bar caters SPECIFICALLY to cigar smokers, yet does their best (including heavily investing in ventilation systems) to make non-smokers as comfortable as possible. There dozens and dozens of other great places in this town that cater only or mostly to non-smokers. PM me if you'd like some recommendations. But good grief, let the cigar smokers have a cigar bar. Please.


Yeap, it's the same thing as a vegetarian going to eat at a steakhouse and complaining about the meat, it doesn't make sense lol

----------


## Pete

Hope Jerod doesn't mind me sharing this but I ran into him yesterday -- actually was walking with Sid from DD Grill to Skinny Slim's and Sid introduced us -- and he said that they will soon be expanding.

Directly south of WSKY is Deep Deuce Wine who will be moving one space down in the same building.  Then, WSKY will expand into the old DD Wine space, adding a new back bar and connecting directly to their existing lounge.

So, things are going so well that they are already expanding.  And at a fair amount of expense.

----------


## Teo9969

That seems jumping the gun...deciding to expand in a few weeks time? Surely they were already planning expansion from the get-go.

----------


## ChaseDweller

> I really don't think it is the owners responsibility to provide a non-smoking facility. I'm sure there are bars in OKC that don't have smoking or have designated areas though.


Oh I agree wholeheartedly - I didn't say they should be forced to have one - I said I wish they had one, because I really like the place otherwise.  I'm glad we have a place for smokers as well.  As I said, I am not a militant anti-smoker, it's just not for me.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I know its only a one lot over move for Tony...but he must have a really good relationship with Jerod to uproot his location. Tony put in a lot of work to complete that space. Im guessing he didn't sell cheap.

----------


## Urbanized

It might be a business decision. Not pretending to know someone else's pocketbook, but if the liquor store is not yet thriving in the way he hopes it will, having a very successful bar next door double its seating will put more people into the neighborhood and consequentially expose them to his storefront. Win/win.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I agree completely and it was an unknown to Tony when he decided to start his venture that Jerod would be pursuing his venture.  I also agree from the pics I've seen that the place is jam packed with the 37 capacity as deemed by the fire marshal.  Jerod definitely needs the space.  It will work out well for the both of them.

----------


## JarrodH

> I agree completely and it was an unknown to Tony when he decided to start his venture that Jerod would be pursuing his venture.  I also agree from the pics I've seen that the place is jam packed with the 37 capacity as deemed by the fire marshal.  Jerod definitely needs the space.  It will work out well for the both of them.


Our capacity in our current space is 75. We had discussed this expansion with the owners of deep deuce wine before we ever began construction on our space. We have a great relationship with those guys and things fell into place much quicker than expected. It's a great business decision for everyone at this point, and I'm excited to begin the second phase of our concept. Without going into detail, it will be an extension of our lounge but will not serve the same purpose as the current space.

----------


## BoulderSooner

i'm guessing a small jazz venue??

----------


## Teo9969

> i'm guessing a small jazz venue??


If this happens...well, Jarrod, I may just have to throw myself at you (though I seriously doubt you will take the offer :-P )

I would be over the moon. That would be potentially as exciting of a development, to me, as any mystery tower.

----------


## dankrutka

There's been a void since Maker's closed that this place could fill.

----------


## loveOKC

I love this place. My buddies and I have been several times since it has opened and all I have to say is PLEASE!!!! PLEASE!!!! PLEASE!!!! continue to pay your taxes...That is all....

----------


## JarrodH

> I love this place. My buddies and I have been several times since it has opened and all I have to say is PLEASE!!!! PLEASE!!!! PLEASE!!!! continue to pay your taxes...That is all....


As with all of our businesses, the taxes will be paid on time! We will be announcing some big things that will be going on once we get everything finalized and under way. I cant wait to share with everyone.

----------


## s00nr1

We made it to WSKY last night for the first time and just to reiterate what others have said I was extremely impressed. The decor, music, and just overall experience are absolutely a home run for that area and it was at 100% capacity at around 11pm. Our waitress was very cordial (especially considering how busy it was) and we never had to worry about our glasses running dry. Great work Jarrod and I look forward to many visits in the future.

----------


## JarrodH

Now that everything is finalized, I thought I would let you guys be the first in the know about our expansion.

We will be taking over the wine store and remodeling the space. This space will serve 3 purposes throughout the week. 

The first thing is that we have hired Ryan Parrot to come on board as our executive chef. The space will be home to a lunch venue from 11 am - 2 pm. This area will be nonsmoking and set up like a restaurant. It will feature locally sourced food on a chalk board style menu, changing weekly or even daily and we will have a set menu of salads, soups, and sandwiches to accompany this as well. The lounge will also start opening at 11 to accommodate our smoking customers during lunch.

The second use of this space is for private events and parties. We will be hosting dinners, classes, and seminars on food, whisky, cocktails, etc.. This idea works well throughout the rest of the nation, we want to be the first to bring it here. For example we will have a whisky and cigar dinner soon. This event will be a set ticket price and will include a meal prepared by Ryan, whisky presented by national brand ambassadors, and a cigar that's being hand rolled on location.

The final use for the space is, as some have guessed, a venue for live jazz on occasion. We will be building in the audio during our remodel and have brought in a consultant to work with us on the acoustics as well. We hope this grows into an every weekend event.

It will take us around 1 month to finish all renovations. Construction should start as early as next week, putting us in line to be finished by October.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Now that everything is finalized, I thought I would let you guys be the first in the know about our expansion.
> 
> We will be taking over the wine store and remodeling the space. This space will serve 3 purposes throughout the week. 
> 
> The first thing is that we have hired Ryan Parrot to come on board as our executive chef. The space will be home to a lunch venue from 11 am - 2 pm. This area will be nonsmoking and set up like a restaurant. It will feature locally sourced food on a chalk board style menu, changing weekly or even daily and we will have a set menu of salads, soups, and sandwiches to accompany this as well. The lounge will also start opening at 11 to accommodate our smoking customers during lunch.
> 
> The second use of this space is for private events and parties. We will be hosting dinners, classes, and seminars on food, whisky, cocktails, etc.. This idea works well throughout the rest of the nation, we want to be the first to bring it here. For example we will have a whisky and cigar dinner soon. This event will be a set ticket price and will include a meal prepared by Ryan, whisky presented by national brand ambassadors, and a cigar that's being hand rolled on location.
> 
> The final use for the space is, as some have guessed, a venue for live jazz on occasion. We will be building in the audio during our remodel and have brought in a consultant to work with us on the acoustics as well. We hope this grows into an every weekend event.
> ...


I gotta say... this place is really starting to sound like a true gem for OKC.  A legitimate destination type place.  Not only with what it is, but also with how it's being done.  Everything sounds very first class.

I'm not a huge cigar/whisky enthusiast, but two of my best friends are most definitely in that category... they are both coming to town this weekend for the first OU game and I'm thinking we are going to find ourselves in WSKY on Friday night.  Definitely looking forward to it.

----------


## ljbab728

> Now that everything is finalized, I thought I would let you guys be the first in the know about our expansion.
> 
> We will be taking over the wine store and remodeling the space. This space will serve 3 purposes throughout the week. 
> 
> The first thing is that we have hired Ryan Parrot to come on board as our executive chef. The space will be home to a lunch venue from 11 am - 2 pm. This area will be nonsmoking and set up like a restaurant. It will feature locally sourced food on a chalk board style menu, changing weekly or even daily and we will have a set menu of salads, soups, and sandwiches to accompany this as well. The lounge will also start opening at 11 to accommodate our smoking customers during lunch.
> 
> The second use of this space is for private events and parties. We will be hosting dinners, classes, and seminars on food, whisky, cocktails, etc.. This idea works well throughout the rest of the nation, we want to be the first to bring it here. For example we will have a whisky and cigar dinner soon. This event will be a set ticket price and will include a meal prepared by Ryan, whisky presented by national brand ambassadors, and a cigar that's being hand rolled on location.
> 
> The final use for the space is, as some have guessed, a venue for live jazz on occasion. We will be building in the audio during our remodel and have brought in a consultant to work with us on the acoustics as well. We hope this grows into an every weekend event.
> ...


Sounds interesting but I have one question.  You said the new space will be nonsmoking but you will have a dinner including cigars there?  That sounds like a conflict of purposes.

----------


## soonerguru

I'm really fired up to visit this joint. Congrats on your early success!

I was similarly excited about the French Bistro concept but this is obviously an excellent fit for the nabe.

Question: no one has discussed food here. Do you offer noshes and, if so, how late do you serve food? I'm snakebit recently by many OKC establishments that seem to close the kitchen right before uncontrollable munchies set in.

----------


## JarrodH

> Sounds interesting but I have one question.  You said the new space will be nonsmoking but you will have a dinner including cigars there?  That sounds like a conflict of purposes.


The space will be non smoking during lunch. It will be used as a smoking establishment otherwise.

----------


## JarrodH

> I'm really fired up to visit this joint. Congrats on your early success!
> 
> I was similarly excited about the French Bistro concept but this is obviously an excellent fit for the nabe.
> 
> Question: no one has discussed food here. Do you offer noshes and, if so, how late do you serve food? I'm snakebit recently by many OKC establishments that seem to close the kitchen right before uncontrollable munchies set in.


Our late menu is served until 1 am nightly. It features a Kobe beef slider, grilled chicken slider, a few salads, hummus, and a few dips. We really try to appeal to both the neighborhood and the service industry by serving so late.

----------


## Teo9969

> Our late menu is served until 1 am nightly. It features a Kobe beef slider, grilled chicken slider, a few salads, hummus, and a few dips. We really try to appeal to both the neighborhood *and the service industry by serving so late.*


You're a good man Jarrod!

----------


## Pete

Yes, the night I was in there (after midnight on a Monday) there were a couple of crews that came in and hung out and I recognized one of them from Vast.

Such a great concept and excellent execution.  I hope this is the beginning of a real late-night scene in OKC because it's badly needed.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Our late menu is served until 1 am nightly. It features a Kobe beef slider, grilled chicken slider, a few salads, hummus, and a few dips. We really try to appeal to both the neighborhood and the service industry by serving so late.


i haven't tried everything yet .... but the beef/chicken sliders are great ..

----------


## JarrodH

Our menu will be expanding and changing with the new chef and kitchen concept but we will always keep the kitchen open late and offer small plate items.

----------


## Pete

Tamazul's loss is WSKY's gain:


WSKY Lounge
We are proud to finally announce that chef Ryan Parrott has come on board to take our culinary visions to the next level. We cannot express how excited we are to have such a creative and talented chef behind our brand. We will be making more announcements in the following weeks regarding our future plans which include new menus and expanded hours.

----------


## king183

> Our late menu is served until 1 am nightly. It features a Kobe beef slider, grilled chicken slider, a few salads, hummus, and a few dips. We really try to appeal to both the neighborhood and the service industry by serving so late.


This is great, and I hope you'll really promote this. I know I'll be coming in often pretty late.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

WSKY brings spirits of Deep Deuce's past back to life | News OK

----------


## tomokc

I was going to meet a friend at WSKY Lounge last night for a drink but was overwhelmed by the smoke as I walked through the door. I turned around, called my buddy and we met elsewhere. 

I know that it's a cigar bar and a refuge for smokers - they deserve their own place and I'm not trying to take that away - I was just hoping that the ventilation/filtration system was more effective.

----------


## BoulderSooner

i have been there several times ... and IMHO the ventilation is fantastic ..

----------


## BrettM2

It's probably a matter of sensitivity to it.  Unless the ventilation system works intermittently, it'll probably just come down to what people can tolerate.  What is overwhelming to some will be barely noticeable to others.  I probably fall toward the overwhelming side.

----------


## BDK

> It's probably a matter of sensitivity to it.  Unless the ventilation system works intermittently, it'll probably just come down to what people can tolerate.  What is overwhelming to some will be barely noticeable to others.  I probably fall toward the overwhelming side.


IIRC in the interview the proprietor stated that the air is turned every two minutes. So the air quality may not be as good late in each cycle.

----------


## Pete

I'm very sensitive to smoke - no doubt due to living in California where you literally can go months without even smelling it -- and it did bother me in WSKY.

It's better than most smoking bars but it's still very noticeable.


Not a knock on the place, just FYI.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> IIRC in the interview the proprietor stated that the air is turned every two hours. So the air quality may not be as good late in each cycle.


2 hours or 2 min?

----------


## BDK

> 2 hours or 2 min?


2 minutes. My mistake.

----------


## wev162

Smoke did seem unusually strong in the bar area last night

----------


## kevinpate

I haven't been, but if a place that caters to smokers doesn't seem smokey, air turning or no, something would seem a bit off. You can pick up hard hits of smoke at outdoor events. There's really no way to keep a smoke filled room from, well, smelling like it's a smoke filled room. Furniture, clothes, the air itself.  

Maybe in a wind tunnel with goggles and anchors and a constant mist tube spewing febreeze from the non fan end. But who'd hang out there?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

If I'm going to a cigar to lounge to smoke, I would want to smell a good odor of smoke, would I not?

----------


## bchris02

> If I'm going to a cigar to lounge to smoke, I would want to smell a good odor of smoke, would I not?


I agree.  There are many other non-smoking bars to go to.  If somebody is offended by the smell of smoke, they should not go to WSKY.  Maybe if there is enough interest somebody can open up a non-smoking whiskey lounge/jazz bar to provide a similar experience for non-smokers (or should I say anti-smokers as there are plenty of non-smokers who can tolerate being around smoking)?

----------


## Urbanized

Good grief, why the obsession on this subject? WSKY openly identifies and advertises itself as a cigar bar. It's the least smoky cigar-friendly bar I have ever been to. But...it is still...a CIGAR bar. Nobody is trying to make you believe it is anything other than that; in fact they are obviously quite proud to be offering a (very rare) place for cigar smokers to enjoy themselves.

It's really easy:

If you're a cigar smoker, the place is HIGHLY recommended.If you're not a smoker, but don't mind (or even like) the occasional whiff of a cigar AND enjoy beautiful bars, the place is also highly recommended.If you are sensitive to smoke or simply don't like the smell of it (which I totally understand and appreciate), please, fercryinoutloud, go to one of the HUNDREDS of non-smoking establishments in the metro. I promise, the owners and regulars at WSKY won't be offended.
And, by the way, they seem to be doing just fine by catering to their targeted crowd.

----------


## onthestrip

I went recently. Even with it being pretty full and many cigars being smoked, it still wasnt bothersome to me. I also dont remember smelling of smoke once I had left. It was smokey inside but the air seemed to move it around well and plus, its cigars. Cigars are a million times more tolerable than cigarette smoke. Urbanized is dead on above.

Regarding the actual space: nice finish out, fun atmosphere, and good selection of drinks. Will be looking forward to when/if they end up adding space for some live music.

----------


## progressiveboy

Sounds like this is really a cool place! Even though I am not a smoker, when I am in town, I plan on making a visit. Good concept for OKC as this shows the city can be a urban, cosmopolitan place. Also, with the history of jazz down in DD makes for a good ambience!

----------


## HOT ROD

I think you meant to say sophisticated instead of cosmopolitan. But I agree, good to see OKC open up big city, sophisticated venues.

----------


## adaniel

Went there on Saturday. Great place. Only complaint was that service was a bit slow. The smoke did not bother me at all but then again I was smoking a cigar. Cocktails and Kobe Beef sliders were on point.

----------


## JarrodH

> Went there on Saturday. Great place. Only complaint was that service was a bit slow. The smoke did not bother me at all but then again I was smoking a cigar. Cocktails and Kobe Beef sliders were on point.


I appreciate you coming in, I'm sorry about the service. I try to explain to guests that on Friday and Saturday nights, It will take some time to get drinks. Our bar is only designed for 2 bartenders at any given time. With some custom cocktails taking between 3 and 5 minutes each to make, It can slow things down a bit when 60 people are drinking them. This is the main reason we do not allow standing room and hold the door when all tables are full, even if we are short of capacity.

----------


## Teo9969

Jarrod, certainly it's not a real problem...OKC will have some growing pains as we learn that some disadvantages come with nicer things...Packard, Ludivine, and WSKY are far and away the nicest bars OKC has ever seen...people will learn patience over time.

----------


## Urbanized

Great news! I think a lot of places would be pleasantly surprised if they tried Sundays. Their competition is slim. If they can make the world aware that they are open, they will likely be rewarded by a loyal following.

Sundays are a big night for service industry folks too. It's often the START of THEIR weekend. Reach out to service industry peeps and not only will they become Sunday regulars, they are in a position to steer other customers to your place on nights when they work.

----------


## no1cub17

> PSA: WSKY is open on Sundays now. It was nice to see a steady stream of people come in to get out of the cold, have a smoke and a hot drink. I have always wished more places were successful enough during the week to justify staying open on what is usually the slowest day, Sunday. I suspect with most everything else being closed on Sunday, especially at this time of the night, they will continue to see more and more people coming by on Sunday evenings.


That is HUGE. Glad to see places here are finally taking a flyer on being open on (gasp) Sunday. Still impressive the number places in the core that are closed, but this is great to see for sure. No doubt they'll do great business.

----------


## onthestrip

> That is HUGE. Glad to see places here are finally taking a flyer on being open on (gasp) Sunday. Still impressive the number places in the core that are closed, but this is great to see for sure. No doubt they'll do great business.


OKC has never been a big sunday funday city. Its beginning to change a little bit and Im sure we will see that downtown as more apts are built and younger people move in. But even at our sports bars during the NFL season it will hardly be that full on Sunday afternoon.

----------


## Chadanth

> PSA: WSKY is open on Sundays now. It was nice to see a steady stream of people come in to get out of the cold, have a smoke and a hot drink. I have always wished more places were successful enough during the week to justify staying open on what is usually the slowest day, Sunday. I suspect with most everything else being closed on Sunday, especially at this time of the night, they will continue to see more and more people coming by on Sunday evenings.


Every time I see this thread pop up, I feel worse not having been to WSKY yet; I live a half a block away.

----------


## Pete

Having been away for so long, it's shocking to me how many places are closed or nearly dead on Sundays in OKC.

I happened to be there in August for my birthday which fell on a Sunday.  Went down to the Plaza District in the afternoon, nothing was open.  Kamp's on 10th was closed, so was Kitchen no. 324.  Ended up going to the Wedge in DD, which is great, but I was hoping to try something new.

Very different than a lot of other cities, that's for sure.  I can tell you here in Cali Sunday afternoons and evenings are booming at most places.

----------


## no1cub17

> OKC has never been a big sunday funday city. Its beginning to change a little bit and Im sure we will see that downtown as more apts are built and younger people move in. But even at our sports bars during the NFL season it will hardly be that full on Sunday afternoon.


BWW on NW Expressway gets pretty lively (Go Lions!), so that's one place at least I've been able to enjoy on a Sunday. Hoping Urban Johnnie will do the trick for DD. I swear I heard on the radio that they'll carry all of the major sports packages (I assume that means Sunday ticket?). If so, my Megatron jersey and I are about to become regulars.

----------


## PiePie

> BWW on NW Expressway gets pretty lively (Go Lions!), so that's one place at least I've been able to enjoy on a Sunday. Hoping Urban Johnnie will do the trick for DD. I swear I heard on the radio that they'll carry all of the major sports packages (I assume that means Sunday ticket?). If so, my Megatron jersey and I are about to become regulars.


I feel sorry for you since you are a fan of a terrible franchise even worse than the horrible Browns, my condolences but nice win against the Packers yesterday though

----------


## no1cub17

> I feel sorry for you since you are a fan of a terrible franchise even worse than the horrible Browns, my condolences but nice win against the Packers yesterday though


You must have a short memory: Detroit Lions | Week 6

----------


## JarrodH

A quick update on everything. Our building plans for 217/221 N Central have been approved by the city and building permits should be issued this week. The wine store will not be going back in and we will be expanding into the entire space.

The expansion will be called Slaughter's Hall at WSKY Lounge and will be used for catering and events during the week. 

On Friday's and Saturday's, we will open the space up as a SMOKE-FREE cocktail bar. After being open 5 months, we have listened to our customers and locals and decided that a smoke-free area is needed. We are at capacity early on both of these days and this will allow us to not only cater to the non smokers, it will also give us overflow for customers waiting to enter WSKY.

----------


## tomokc

Jarrod - Good to see the change, and I wish you the best of luck. I am one of the guys who decided not to stay after entering and getting a head of smoke, despite the filters & smoke eaters. 

I'm not a cigar smoker, but there has to be a way for them to enjoy a smoke in a nice environment that can also turn a profit.

----------


## Pete

> A quick update on everything. Our building plans for 217/221 N Central have been approved by the city and building permits should be issued this week. The wine store will not be going back in and we will be expanding into the entire space.
> 
> The expansion will be called Slaughter's Hall at WSKY Lounge and will be used for catering and events during the week. 
> 
> On Friday's and Saturday's, we will open the space up as a SMOKE-FREE cocktail bar. After being open 5 months, we have listened to our customers and locals and decided that a smoke-free area is needed. We are at capacity early on both of these days and this will allow us to not only cater to the non smokers, it will also give us overflow for customers waiting to enter WSKY.


Woo hoo on the non-smoking section!!

I love your establishment but am one of those people that simply can't tolerate smoke, even though WSKY is well ventilated.

You guys are doing an awesome job and are an asset to OKC.

----------


## Urbanized

Glad you're able to provide a separate non-smoking area without sullying/compromising a really great cigar bar.

----------


## Chadanth

> I just wanted to give a shout to this place kind of one last time publicly.  
> 
> According to Foursquare, I've been to WSKY almost 60 times. It's probably even more than that because I do forget to check-in at times.  I can honestly say, in over 60 visits I never once felt compelled to leave or felt like I wasn't getting fantastic service -- no lie.  They don't just offer the best cocktails in town, but they give you the some of the best service in the city while they are at it. Everyone Jarrod hires just seems to be a "keeper". The kind of people you can't help but want to get to know and call a friend. 
> 
> I sort of wished we recognized businesses like this more often officially as a city because I think WSKY is a truly award-deserving establishment. 
> 
> To keep from sounding too much like a sales pitch, I'll close with this last sentiment... Thanks Jarrod, Jeff, Ruth, Donny, Mike, James, Ariana, Clayton, Ryan, Danni, Scotty, and more for making each one of these visits totally worthy every dollar.


I've only been there twice, I need to get there more often, considering it's 100 yards away. Crap.

----------


## Pete

Here are the site plans for the WSKY Annex.

Didn't realize the two spaces will not even be directly connected:

----------


## DammitDan

The separation should be good for keeping the smoke out.  It might've been intended.

----------


## Urbanized

Fine with me.

----------


## JarrodH

This will be a completely separate bar. Due to some issues with the ABLE commission and city regarding our original intentions, We have decided to file for a separate ABLE license, therefore not connecting the two spaces. 

The new bar will be called Slaughter's Hall. This will be a smoke free craft cocktail bar that will focus on rotating cocktail menus and beer taps on a regular basis.

https://www.facebook.com/Slaughtershall

----------


## dankrutka

Great! When do you estimate opening?

----------


## ChaseDweller

Thrilled to hear about the smoke free section.  I hope you expand the hours to other days - love the place - just have a hard time with the smoke.

----------


## DammitDan

JarrodH, are you applying for an ABC-3 license for Slaughter's Hall?  I hope that the Calvary Church proximity isn't an issue, even though it's a law firm now...

----------


## JarrodH

It will not be an issue. We had to rezone for WSKY to ABC-3 and had no problems. The application has been submitted, now we just have to go through the proper channels to get it done. We should open early June.

----------


## positano

A little shaky in the last week or so.  I really enjoy the hand-crafted cocktails, but they seem to have gotten _really_ complicated.  The majority of the cocktails had at least a couple of unrecognizable ingredients, which makes it a little difficult to anticipate the taste profile of the drink.  When we ordered a couple, the barkeeps had to go to a packet of recipes to figure out how to make the drinks.  Understandable, given the number of cocktails and ingredients, but I preferred my prior experiences when the bartenders knew the menu extensively.  Just constructive criticism - certainly won't prevent me from going back.

----------


## iMAX386

My friend told me that while he was at WSKY the other night some staff there said business isn't as good as it needs to be.  Anyone know if there's any truth to that?  I haven't been in a while, but I wanted to at least make a push for my friends to go more often if so.  We can't lose this place.  I'm gonna assume it's not true until someone says otherwise.

----------


## Urbanized

Maybe you should ask the owner, who is a regular poster here.

----------


## Chadanth

> My friend told me that while he was at WSKY the other night some staff there said business isn't as good as it needs to be.  Anyone know if there's any truth to that?  I haven't been in a while, but I wanted to at least make a push for my friends to go more often if so.  We can't lose this place.  I'm gonna assume it's not true until someone says otherwise.


All I can say is that the last time I went, it wasn't crowded, there were several servers, and it took a very long time to get a drink, and it wasn't well made. I will make it over there again soon and will post a more updated review.

----------


## bchris02

> My friend told me that while he was at WSKY the other night some staff there said business isn't as good as it needs to be.  Anyone know if there's any truth to that?  I haven't been in a while, but I wanted to at least make a push for my friends to go more often if so.  We can't lose this place.  I'm gonna assume it's not true until someone says otherwise.


Hopefully this isn't true.  WSKY is really one of the nicest bars in OKC and it should become more popular as Deep Deuce continues to grow and become built out.  There could also be a temporary drop in business due to all the new places having opened up in the past month or so.  Hopefully it is still doing well though.  I'll need to hit WSKY up again soon myself.

----------


## no1cub17

Yikes, would be terrible to lose WSKY. Having said that, I probably haven't been in 6 months or so - seems like our go-to places in the neighborhood are Johnnie or Slim's. I'm not a fan of the smoke though, so we'll try to make it to slaughter's again and give it another shot. I should probably post in that thread - but sadly we were rather underwhelmed by the food our first visit. Will definitely give it another shot though.

----------


## positano

Was in over the weekend.  They were very busy - nearly standing room only.  It took awhile to get service, but after that it was perfectly fine.  They seemed a bit understaffed, but our server was working really hard and did a great job.  Cocktails were exceptional and came out much faster than my last visit.  Looks like the missteps on my last visit were an anomaly.  Great place, and if this weekend was any indication, going to remain successful.

FWIW, we looked into Slaughter's Hall when we left.  It was much slower than WSKY, so perhaps hasn't caught on just yet.

----------


## Pete

Spoke to Jarrod (owner) this weekend and he said their business is great, and has in fact improved year-over-year from last year's numbers.

He'll probably post eventually but did want to clear this up.  They are doing great, as is Slaughter's Hall.

----------


## Teo9969

Just as a reminder: No restaurant in this city is going to be "on" every single night. By "on" I mean, busy, great service, great atmosphere, great mix of people. Every restaurant has an off night, or has a slow night, or has a night with a disproportionate amount of disagreeable customers (who affect the staff/atmosphere). People really need to quit making assumptions about any restaurant anywhere based on one visit (whether that visit is the 1st, the 3rd, the 16th or the 100th). Some nights you're going to pick the wrong night at the wrong establishment.

----------


## positano

That is great to hear.  Definitely a favorite.

----------


## adaniel

^
I was in town this weekend and also visited WSKY Saturday night (How funny if we crossed paths!) 

I can second it was very busy. I haven't been since I moved several months ago and I was a bit disappointed they didn't offer Kobe Beef Sliders anymore. But other than that, still the same cool place I remember. Great cocktails (LOVED the Hemingway), friendly wait staff, good cigar selection. Even if one didn't smoke cigars, its still a good place to go based off the atmosphere and upscale, diverse clientele. You really don't see OKC bars pull off both without being overly douchey, so hats off to the WSKY crew. 

Actually all of Deep Deuce was pretty crowded in general. I'm thinking Urban Roots was having live music. We actually had trouble finding parking. And just based on my drive through, Bricktown was equally busy. It was nice to see.

One thing I will add: WSKY is definitely a late night kinda place. We got there at 9 and it was considerably more crowded when we left at 11:30. I don't know if that made a difference for the last post.

----------


## JarrodH

Sorry I haven't been on lately, I've been traveling. WSKY is doing great, we are progressively moving in the right direction and our sales are up over last year.

January is always a bit slow for us and the opening of other great establishments (pump, broadway 10, etc) had an impact on us as well. 

People don't factor these things in or other huge things like weather when they say we are slow or aren't doing well. WSKY has become a late night destination over the time it's been open and we are regularly busy from 10 pm - close nightly and usually have to turn people away on the weekends. 

We have had to train some new staff since the opening of slaughters as we promoted some to manage next door. I'm sorry if you had a bad night of service or it was a bit slow, you can imagine how daunting it is to learn the extensive menu at WSKY. We believe we have everything back to normal if not better at this point.

----------


## kevinpate

Maybe the staffers overheard about business being low were equating their tips to the owner's business volume. Though that can be a truly poor metric more often than not, they wouldn't be the first if that were the case.

----------


## positano

> Sorry I haven't been on lately, I've been traveling. WSKY is doing great, we are progressively moving in the right direction and our sales are up over last year.
> 
> January is always a bit slow for us and the opening of other great establishments (pump, broadway 10, etc) had an impact on us as well. 
> 
> People don't factor these things in or other huge things like weather when they say we are slow or aren't doing well. WSKY has become a late night destination over the time it's been open and we are regularly busy from 10 pm - close nightly and usually have to turn people away on the weekends. 
> 
> We have had to train some new staff since the opening of slaughters as we promoted some to manage next door. I'm sorry if you had a bad night of service or it was a bit slow, you can imagine how daunting it is to learn the extensive menu at WSKY. We believe we have everything back to normal if not better at this point.


Thanks for the update, Jarrod.  Totally understand staffing issues, particularly with a menu like yours, but it is totally worth the trouble.  Keep it up!

----------


## adaniel

^
Seconded. FWIW our party had no problem with the wait staff. 

But seriously Jarrod, there's no way you can bring back those beef sliders? 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

At WSKY lounge with Bchris and this place is such a super awesome feel and a great a vibe. Awesome people, awesome scene, Deep Deuce is such an awesome district.

It exceeds Bchris's Charlotte standards.

----------


## bchris02

> At WSKY lounge with Bchris and this place is such a super awesome feel and a great a vibe. Awesome people, awesome scene, Deep Deuce is such an awesome district.
> 
> It exceeds Bchris's Charlotte standards.


You're wrong. If this were Charlotte we would be sitting on chairs made of gold and peasants would be licking our feet. And every car outside would be a Bentley, Bugatti, or Rolls Royce.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RadicalModerate

So what was your stick of choice from their humidor?  Or did you BYOC?

----------


## BrettM2

> You're wrong. If this were Charlotte we would be sitting on chairs made of gold and peasants would be licking our feet. And every car outside would be a Bentley, Bugatti, or Rolls Royce.


You win this round...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> So what was your stick of choice from their humidor?  Or did you BYOC?


I have temporarily misplaced my phone, however, here is a screenshot from my Instagram upload and it was a great night. I went with the Vanilla flavored Taliana.


 Really nice cigar and since I don't smoke much and am a noob when it comes to cigars, it was pretty smooth and nice. I really enjoyed it. As I was walking out, a super beautiful cougar walked in, so I think I'm going to make this place a regular deal for the next month until my move to Cali.  :Wink:

----------


## loveOKC

Nice article in Forbes on WSKY. Been several times and have enjoyed it each time

Forbes Life

----------


## bchris02

> Nice article in Forbes on WSKY. Been several times and have enjoyed it each time
> 
> Forbes Life


Nice.

I concur that WSKY is one of if not the best bar in OKC.

----------


## no1cub17

> Nice article in Forbes on WSKY. Been several times and have enjoyed it each time
> 
> Forbes Life


Wow ... That is big time! Can't say I go that often (maybe time to change that), but it's still awesome to know that I live just a block away.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Wow ... That is big time! Can't say I go that often (maybe time to change that), but it's still awesome to know that I live just a block away.



I do not know Mr. Poor but I have been to his whisky vault and it is very spectacular.  (He offices with a friend of mine)

----------


## AP

I really think I need to ask about the vault next time I'm there, which is admittedly not enough with how much I've been traveling lately.

----------


## Pete

Jarrod Holley of WSKY and Slaughter's Hall fame is opening a cigar store at 7700 S. Western:



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Omert...34334846740806

----------


## Pete

This makes me incredibly happy:


OKCTalk - WSKY Lounge in Deep Deuce going non-smoking

----------


## dankrutka

That's great and I'm all in favor of non-smoking places, but I hope it doesn't struggle with its identity/draw. I would guess a decent amount of people made their way to WSKY because of the cigars. The last few times I've been in Deep Deuce later in the night the area was surprisingly quiet, but maybe I just was there on an off-night. It's a really cool place though.

----------


## Pete

The cigar thing was going okay but OKC has a big shortage of NICE bars; a place to get a good drink and have conversation.  There are very few places like that downtown and many people will not set foot in a place that allows smoking, me and most my friends included.  I know lots and lots of people who went in there once.

I tried to have a business meeting at the Red Piano Lounge at the Skrivin last week and it was so loud and boisterous I would have left had I not been meeting someone.

O Bar is the one place that comes to mind but there isn't much else.  Lots of places I love but not where I would want to meet with someone and have a serious conversation.

----------


## Teo9969

Their name is WSKY…at the end of the day, they are a bar that should be specializing in whiskey. So with or without Cigars, it should be fine.

In a perfect world they would have a cigar room that is separate from everything else, but they will be more than fine without cigars…in fact, they may see an increase in business because of it.

----------


## Urbanized

Total bummer.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Teo9969

Not the best thread for this per se, but could a cigar shop have a lounge where they sell their own cigars and have a legal BYOB policy?

----------


## jrod

This means I will be returning to WSKY. Loved everything about the place, but the smoke was too much.

----------


## Anonymous.

> This means I will be returning to WSKY. Loved everything about the place, but the smoke was too much.


I am with you on this. That place was unbearable, even the air cleaners were struggling. I bet everything inside is stained now, though.

This will make a lot of downtown service industry workers sad, though. That was like the 'industry spot'.

----------


## loveOKC

Although I don't like the decision to go smokeless, I can't really complain because I didn't go to this bar as much as I would have liked.

----------


## no1cub17

I can see us there a lot more with this change. Looking forward to going back!

----------


## JarrodH

Thought I would pop in and update everyone on the changes.

WSKY will indeed be going smoke free in the coming weeks. We will be closing Today, 3/20 and reopening on Saturday, 3/26. 

The reason for this change is simple economics. We have paid close attention to our sales since opening and its pretty evident this is the right move. Our sales have increased by double digits year over year whereas our cigar sales have decreased enough to now be in the single digits.

We have talked to many people around the city as well as consultants and all pointed us in this direction. 

We are working hand in hand with Robothouse Creative to assist us in the rebranding. The main focus here is to not change the concept but public perception. We have always been WSKY Lounge, not WSKY Cigar bar. This was designed from the start to have a way away from cigars, especially with the coming legislations.

Our "remodel" will consist of cleaning the space, new paint, chairs, upholstery, and artwork. We will not be changing the bar other than eliminating draft beer in order to place a custom ice freezer behing the bar to ramp up our ice program.

I appreciate everyone who's supported us in the past and im excited to see many more of you in the future.

----------


## king183

I refuse to go to establishments that allow smoking, so I'm glad to hear about this change. I'm constantly in the area, so I'll be stopping by WSKY often now. Thanks, Jarrod.

----------


## Urbanized

Jarrod, good luck with the changes; sorry that regular and occasional cigar smokers (myself included) didn't offer enough support to keep the place going as the original - and fantastic - cigar-friendly bar it was when it first sprang to life. It's also regrettable that the otherwise-good changes in society's acceptance of smoking drove cigarette smokers to WSKY, where they predictably (and quite literally) poisoned the atmosphere.

Thanks for fighting the good fight, and bringing a disappearing piece of civility that few appreciate or even attempt to understand. The changes were inevitable, especially in this entitled era when people think that EVERY. SINGLE. ESTABLISHMENT. absolutely MUST cater to their own preferences and tastes, and cannot STAND the thought that a place might actually be allowed exist that caters to someone with OTHER tastes.

Again, I'm certainly part of the problem, in that I myself didn't darken the door as much as I should have. That is partially because there is one other cigar-friendly place that is even more convenient for me when I get the bug, but that's no excuse. I promise to make it in more often, because I know I'll still love WSKY even with the changes, and because I realize I should have made it in more all along. Hopefully the pitchfork-bearers also frequent the place as much as they promised over and over to do "if only..."

----------


## loveOKC

> Jarrod, good luck with the changes; sorry that regular and occasional cigar smokers (myself included) didn't offer enough support to keep the place going as the original - and fantastic - cigar-friendly bar it was when it first sprang to life. It's also regrettable that the otherwise-good changes in society's acceptance of smoking drove cigarette smokers to WSKY, where they predictably (and quite literally) poisoned the atmosphere.
> 
> Thanks for fighting the good fight, and bringing a disappearing piece of civility that few appreciate or even attempt to understand. The changes were inevitable, especially in this entitled era when people think that EVERY. SINGLE. ESTABLISHMENT. absolutely MUST cater to their own preferences and tastes, and cannot STAND the thought that a place might actually be allowed exist that caters to someone with OTHER tastes.
> 
> Again, I'm certainly part of the problem, in that I myself didn't darken the door as much as I should have. That is partially because there is one other cigar-friendly place that is even more convenient for me when I get the bug, but that's no excuse. I promise to make it in more often, because I know I'll still love WSKY even with the changes, and because I realize I should have made it in more all along. Hopefully the pitchfork-bearers also frequent the place as much as they promised over and over to do "if only..."


My sentiments exactly

----------


## gopokes88

Urbanized said it best.

----------


## AP

> especially in this entitled era when people think that EVERY. SINGLE. ESTABLISHMENT. absolutely MUST cater to their own preferences and tastes, and cannot STAND the thought that a place might actually be allowed exist that caters to someone with OTHER tastes.


So you're mad that the people that realized that this establishment was meant for their preferences decided to not partake which lead to lost sales for the owner. What did you want to happen?

edit: This is not a personal attack. I am really trying to understand the complaint.

----------


## Urbanized

Not at all. Only that they complained so loudly about it, here and elsewhere. This includes people who knowingly walk into A CIGAR LOUNGE and complain to everyone within earshot THAT SOMEBODY IS SMOKING A CIGAR. I've sat in cigar-friendly or even cigar-oriented place and had people sneer at me, wave their hands, hold their noses, and passive-aggressively try to make ME uncomfortable in a place that is trying to actively cater to ME, rather than them, and a place where I had gone out of my way to visit, owing to their acceptance of cigars. This is a pretty regular occurrence these days in the few remaining cigar-friendly places

Also, I'm sure that many pitchfork-bearers actively steered friends and acquaintances away from the place by saying "don't go there; it's smoky," even if their friends and acquaintances had different tolerances for such things. Doubtless Jarrod will politely decline to say that this type of behavior played a role in the changes, but I'm sure that fielding complaints like that takes its toll on staff and management, and at some point it became too much of an uphill battle. And again, cigarette smokers taking over cigar-friendly places as their last refuge also ads to the challenge of operating one.

Again, my position is that so long as the activity is legal, it should not be an unacceptable thing that there be a place in which practitioners may enjoy it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Completely agree. There are also so many other bars to go to besides this one if you don't like smoking.

----------


## bchris02

During my more recent visits to WSKY, there were far more cigarette smokers there than cigar smokers.  Cigarette smoke and cigar smoke are completely different animals, with cigar smoke being much more tolerable for many than cigarette smoke.  For better or worse, cigarettes are seen as the tobacco equivalent of Natty Light while cigars and pipes are more like a fine wine.

Anyways, I look forward to going back to WSKY after the changes.  Regardless of what led to it, this was going to be something that would have had to be done eventually because its just a matter of time before Oklahoma finally changes its smoking laws.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^^
Indeed, cigarette smokers have definitely ruined many a great cigar place, and as they are driven out of other establishments, the cigar bar becomes their last refuge. Unfortunate.

----------


## Pete

Clearing out the bar as the renovation begins...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> ^^^^^^^^
> Indeed, cigarette smokers have definitely ruined many a great cigar place, and as they are driven out of other establishments, the cigar bar becomes their last refuge. Unfortunate.


Damn shame. At least I have an awesome cigar bar in Pasadena to go to.  :Wink:

----------


## Ginkasa

> ^^^^^^^^
> Indeed, cigarette smokers have definitely ruined many a great cigar place, and as they are driven out of other establishments, the cigar bar becomes their last refuge. Unfortunate.


Is there anything keeping an establishment from banning cigarettes but allowing cigars, or is it an all or nothing for some reason?

----------


## Urbanized

Not that I know of, but it is probably just too fatiguing of a hill to die on.

----------


## HOT ROD

Queue in Belushi from Animal House "They took the *BAR*!!! The whole f***ing BAR!!!"




> Clearing out the bar as the renovation begins...

----------


## JarrodH

It was a very odd feeling clearing out the back bar today. The final count after we removed them all was 527. It's amazing to have that many spirits on a single back bar.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Not the best thread for this per se, but could a cigar shop have a lounge where they sell their own cigars and have a legal BYOB policy?


Yes.  They also own Omerta which is a cigar shop with a private lounge.  BYOB is encouraged...especially if good scotch and sharing.

----------


## ctchandler

> Yes.  They also own Omerta which is a cigar shop with a private lounge.  BYOB is encouraged...especially if good scotch and sharing.


Jeepnokc,
If you have good scotch and are sharing, I'm with you!  I Have never been a cigar fan, but I'm definitely into second hand smoke, regardless of my C. O. P. D.
C. T.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Jeepnokc,
> If you have good scotch and are sharing, I'm with you!  I Have never been a cigar fan, but I'm definitely into second hand smoke, regardless of my C. O. P. D.
> C. T.


I was there last night and several bottles were out.  There was a Laphroaig triple wood, Genmorangie Milsean, and we were trying to see the difference between the Glenlivet Triple Wood and the Glenlivet Triple Wood Solera Vat. We then delved into a little bourbon opening and trying the new Blood Oath that just came on the market.

----------


## ctchandler

> I was there last night and several bottles were out.  There was a Laphroaig triple wood, Genmorangie Milsean, and we were trying to see the difference between the Glenlivet Triple Wood and the Glenlivet Triple Wood Solera Vat. We then delved into a little bourbon opening and trying the new Blood Oath that just came on the market.


Jeepnokc,
I didn't know you were the kind of person to "kick" a man when he's down!  Sounds like you had a good time.
C. T.

----------


## Pete

In addition to taking out the humidor, they are also reupholstering, painting and professionally cleaning all the woodwork and floors.

Moving away from hunter green to a more modern blue scheme.  They hope to reopen this Saturday and I hope they do, because that's where I'll head after the Ben Rector show at the Criterion.

----------


## Hondo1

Hard to believe but a buddy and I were once at the Red Rooster smoking our cigars and having a good time when the waitress asked us to put them out.  Guess it goes both ways.

----------


## JarrodH

Everything is right on schedule and we will be reopening to the public Saturday at 8 pm. 

We've eliminated the smoke smell as well as reupholstered and repainted the entire lounge. 

Robot house has done an amazing job with the rebranding and we are excited to see what everyone thinks!

----------


## Pete

So excited about this.

See you Saturday after the Ben Rector concert at the Criterion.

----------


## Uptowner

> Hard to believe but a buddy and I were once at the Red Rooster smoking our cigars and having a good time when the waitress asked us to put them out.  Guess it goes both ways.


I bartended (smokin of course) years ago and it was the policy to not allow cigars. Even through the all the cigarette smoke there was just something so nauseating about them. Especially when's e scotch drinkers got the macanudos all slobbered up and went to town. The customers, ironically with cigarettes in their hands, would start to go mental.

PS it would take some kind of reality show extreme restaurant makeover crew to get that job done in 6 days. My fingers are crossed for them. Also on that patio that got shut down.

----------


## JarrodH

> PS it would take some kind of reality show extreme restaurant makeover crew to get that job done in 6 days. My fingers are crossed for them. Also on that patio that got shut down.


The cleaning crew is here this morning and we will begin restaging the bar before noon. We should have everything 100% completed and ready for service by late this evening. 

It doesn't take some crazy TV show to redo the interior of a bar in a week, it just takes planning and coordination months in advance. Things are much easier when all the furniture and materials are already waiting to go in.

----------


## Uptowner

Sweet deal. I'm gonna come get a nice smokey, smoke free scotch this weekend!

----------


## bchris02

> The cleaning crew is here this morning and we will begin restaging the bar before noon. We should have everything 100% completed and ready for service by late this evening. 
> 
> It doesn't take some crazy TV show to redo the interior of a bar in a week, it just takes planning and coordination months in advance. Things are much easier when all the furniture and materials are already waiting to go in.


So is it opening tonight or tomorrow?

----------


## jerrywall

I know where I and the wife will be Saturday!

----------


## JarrodH

We will reopen to the public Saturday night at 8 pm.

----------


## Pete

Sneak preview...  Badass if you ask me:

----------


## kevinpate

John Tapper and crew would approve.
Best wishes on the new direction.  Now I'll be able to talk my lovely, who is not a smoke fan of any variety except campfires, into us checking it out.

----------


## Jeepnokc

r   Grand reopening of WSKY as smoke free.  Great time.  Clad to see Pete there.

----------


## Jeepnokc

And that is why I normally send the pics  to Pete to post :Wink:

----------


## Pete

Haha...  Good seeing you there Jeep and meeting your wife.

This place is just so great.  Already wrote about it in the Criterion thread but I went before the show and then walked back afterwards.

Ended up staying until almost 1AM and it was still going strong as was Slaughter's Hall next door, lots of people out on the patio...  Such a great vibe.

This is the little upstairs area that looks like a million bucks and is a great place for a cocktail, small plates and conversation.

----------


## AP

It looks like it may be better lit now? That's nice. I remember it being very dark before.

----------


## Pete

They did change up the lighting and it looks really nice.

----------


## dankrutka

Patio



And it looks like there's room for another one if they ever want to do one on the other side too...

----------


## Jeepnokc

WSKY is hosting  Rum University tonight at 6 pm.  I went last night to the Beer 101 tasting they did at Slaughter's and it was a great time.  Should be fun. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1583679038598783/

----------


## Pete

Looks like they finally have their patio open.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Looks like they finally have their patio open.


Not quite.  The picnic tables will move to Slaughters and they are building benches on other seating for this area.  Not quite open but getting there

----------


## Jeepnokc

WSKY Lounge is rolling out a new drink line tonight called WSKY Wheels.  I don't believe anyone in Oklahoma City is serving made to order infused drinks in porthole infusers.  Here is the line up: http://www.wskylounge.com/wskywheels/ 

Also, Slaughter's next door is celebrating their 2 year anniversary with prizes and a lot of tasty local brews including a new one from Twisted Spike

----------


## LocoAko

So this isn't meant to be a complaint per se, but I stopped by WSKY Friday night for a bit and was shocked at how much it'd changed. Last I remember it was a pretty quiet, mature atmosphere (granted this was back to when it was still a cigar bar) with just a few folks in there who were there for some fine whiskey and spirits. Friday night it had roaring loud hip-hop and R&B (I remember R. Kelly's Ignition (Remix) being played specifically, at least) with window-rattling bass. They'd installed a breathalyzer, and it was packed with young folks I would have expected to see at Fassler or elsewhere. There was a fellow at the window bar next to us dozing in and out of consciousness over his drink. I didn't have anything to drink there so I don't know if that'd changed, and I also can't remember what days of the week my past visits were. Again, I have no problem with that scene and it was fine as-is, but the vibe had completely changed from what we'd come for. The two others I was with who are a bit older were pretty turned off by it though and we wound up taking off early.

----------


## Anonymous.

A breathalyzer????

----------


## sooner88

> A breathalyzer????


I've seen them around, and while I'm sure the purpose is to ensure you're under the legal limit, more often than not it turns into a "game" to see who has the highest BAC.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> So this isn't meant to be a complaint per se, but I stopped by WSKY Friday night for a bit and was shocked at how much it'd changed. Last I remember it was a pretty quiet, mature atmosphere (granted this was back to when it was still a cigar bar) with just a few folks in there who were there for some fine whiskey and spirits. Friday night it had roaring loud hip-hop and R&B (I remember R. Kelly's Ignition (Remix) being played specifically, at least) with window-rattling bass. They'd installed a breathalyzer, and it was packed with young folks I would have expected to see at Fassler or elsewhere. There was a fellow at the window bar next to us dozing in and out of consciousness over his drink. I didn't have anything to drink there so I don't know if that'd changed, and I also can't remember what days of the week my past visits were. Again, I have no problem with that scene and it was fine as-is, but the vibe had completely changed from what we'd come for. The two others I was with who are a bit older were pretty turned off by it though and we wound up taking off early.


What time period where you there?

----------


## LocoAko

I'm not positive but I think it was in the 10:30-11:30PM timeframe.

----------


## gopokes88

Lol that is quite the rebrand, although the demographics in the area certainly make sense

----------


## Pete

I went to WSKY on Wednesday night last week and there was no loud music and the place was quite busy.

They finally finished their patio.

----------


## Jeepnokc

It has been a nice run but WSKY is bowing out.  When we close the doors Sunday night, the Deep Deuce WSKY Lounge will remain just as a memory.  Come out tonight or tomorrow for a few last drinks    Stay tuned for news of the Premiere of STAG opening September 8.

----------


## GoThunder

Sad to hear this. Had some really good times there when I lived at Level.

----------


## jbkrems

How will this affect Slaughter's Hall which shares a kitchen and ownership next door?

----------


## Ginkasa

> How will this affect Slaughter's Hall which shares a kitchen and ownership next door?


I assume STAG is a new concept with the same ownership so it probably won't affect Slaughter's Hall at all.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> I assume STAG is a new concept with the same ownership so it probably won't affect Slaughter's Hall at all.


  Correct as far as ownership.  Slaughters will remain the same concept but we have brought in new management and a new chef.  Will be expanding the menu with new additions.  We are also going to emphasize our focus on our craft beer selection and options.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Don't change the Mac and Cheese!

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Don't change the Mac and Cheese!


We aren't crazy...that's loco words.   We expanded and added two more versions of it as well as added it as a side option on the sandwiches.

----------


## Anonymous.

I just had the pizza mac n cheese the other week. It was glorious.

----------


## Pete

I had a glorious pastrami sandwich at Slaughter's last week.  Still one of my favorite spots in OKC.

----------


## Diesel54

I ate at Slaughter's for the first time a couple weeks ago and had the Carolina Porker. Crazy good sandwich so I will definitely be back soon. Looking forward to seeing what STAG is.

----------


## shawnw

STAG is now open. Suggest a thread title change. I guess I'm still not clear on why WSKY had to go. Always seemed to have a decent crowd.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I may be wrong but STAG looks just like WSKY did when it opened? Whiskey and cigars?

----------


## bchris02

> I may be wrong but STAG looks just like WSKY did when it opened? Whiskey and cigars?


So are they allowing smoking again with the new concept?

----------


## Pete

> So are they allowing smoking again with the new concept?


Yes.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Great news!

----------

